# Store Paygrades



## xtwoonamatchx

[MOD]Complete paygrade list found here: Store Paygrades - https://www.thebreakroom.org/posts/83065[/MOD]

Hey everyone! I used to browse thebreakroom.org every once in a while so I'm definitely glad it is back up and running. I was curious though if anyone has the list of paygrades from cashier to sr.TL. I feel like I saw it before, and I found something on workbench but it stops at PG 11, and I would like to know the TL paygrades.

Thanks!


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll

PG13 - Team Lead - starting $11-12 depending on store
PG15 - Food TL - starting $12-13 depending on store
PG17 - SrTL - starting $14-16 depending on store

+$1 key carrier
+$1-2 shift differential (if applicable)

Not positive on the SrTL, but, I think that is where it goes.


----------



## Formina Sage

From FY07, I don't know how much these have changed because I don't have access to the Pay grade chart for AE11.


Paygrade 3
Cashier
Cart Attendant
Service Desk
Fitting Room
Sales Floor
Comp Shop
Brand Attendant

PG5
Clerical
Pharmacy TM
Photo Lab
Price Accuracy
Presentation
Softlines Brand TM
In-Stocks TM
Salesfloor-Bakery, Meat, Produce, Sampling
Food Ave

PG7
Backroom O/N, AM, Day
Flow O/N, AM, Day
Presentation
HR TM
Metro Comp Shop
Starbucks TM

PG9
Deli Production TM
Sales Floor Specialist - Electronics, Jewelry, Entertainment, Shoes
Food Service Specialist
Cash Office Specialist
Receiving/Reverse Logistics
Signing Specialist
Photo Lab Specialist
Target Protection Specialist (TPS)

PG11
Baker
Cake Decorator
Sr. TPS

PG13
GSTL
Sales Floor TL - HL/SL
Consumables TL
In-Stocks TL
Food Service TL
Starbucks TL
HR TL
Logistics TL - Backroom, Flow
Photo Lab TL
Price Accuracy TL
Presentation TL
Key Carrier - Logistics TL (+$1 for being a key carrier)
Garden Center TL
Pharmacy Technician
Assets Protection Specialist

PG15
Pharmacy TL - +$1 for being certified
Sr. APS
Food TL - Deli/Bakery/Produce/Meat

PG17
Sr. TL - Sales Floor
Sr. TL - Food
Sr. TL - Replenishment


----------



## dutifulTM

I wish our target would get a bakery section. :C I have experience in both baking stuff and cake decorating... how much, $$-wise is each paygrade normally?

I'm guessing PG3 = mininum wage + review raises?


----------



## NOP not our problem

That chart seems pretty spot on. Do you have the new pay-grades for etl/stls?


----------



## xtwoonamatchx

Awesome! thank you guys very much! I was just promoted from GSA to Offsite Logistics TL, which I'm hoping is also a key carrier! 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Formina Sage

Not sure where TM's keyed in MAX as Electronics go. PG5?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Pg9 - electronics brand specialist
Pg7 - bike builder & GSA(I think)


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll

dutifulTM said:


> I wish our target would get a bakery section. :C I have experience in both baking stuff and cake decorating... how much, $$-wise is each paygrade normally?
> 
> I'm guessing PG3 = mininum wage + review raises?



Bakery position PG5 for regular TM position... at my store 8.25

Baker is a PG 11 and is 9.50 at my store. If you want to be a baker you will be working early mornings starting between 4 and 6am, and be prepared to work the whole time!


----------



## TeamMember

Paygrades at my store are listed as N03, N05, N07, ... is PG something special for certain stores? And electronics TM is N07 at my store too, same as GSA. Also, a good way to see what positions are what paygrades would be to check the available positions board at your store. Mine has paygrade listed by each open position.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

The n is for non exempt tm's.


----------



## DanceLable

At our store, Cart Attendant and Comp Shop is PG05


----------



## Formina Sage

It's possible that different positions are on different pay grades depending on your org chart. Like I said, this is from the 2007 fiscal year so I'm sure there are several changes.


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul

So what's the difference per hour from PG3 to PG7?


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll

Softlines Owns My Soul said:


> So what's the difference per hour from PG3 to PG7?



3 to 7 is .50 at my store

3 - base
5 - +.25
7 - +.50
9 - +1.00
11 - +1.50
(my stores steps)


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul

Okay, I gotta look into that...is this on workbench?


----------



## candyland

^ Good question. Mine is locked for only STL, I don't understand how some people can find limited ones.


----------



## SrLOGtL

If it's locked on workbench, you can almost always find what you're looking for from a store computer by searching on sharepoint.target.com. In the case of the paygrade stuff, most people know from experience or have seen the chart at one time or another for a business purpose and remembered. We have one in the TSC that includes paygrades for all positions in the field including district, group, and regional positions.


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul

I got promoted from PG3 to PG7 and it said that they couldn't process the promotion unless it was a dollar higher than the base I came in at under when I was hired sales floor.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

paygrades from 2009: source: the breakroom.org gtc: 98cents, rock lobster, silkk01

PG3: Guest Service TM (Cashier, Service Desk); Cart Attendant TM; Fitting Room TM; Garden Center TM; Salesfloor TM; Brand Attendant

PG5: Price Change TM; Planogram TM (varies by store); Salesfloor TM (Bakery, Produce, Sampling); Photo TM; Food Service TM; Instocks TM

PG7: Logistics TM (Backroom overnight/Early AM); Logistics TM (Backroom Day); Logistics TM (Flow overnight/early AM); Planogram TM (varies by store); Human Resources TM; Guest Service Attendant (GSA); Bike Building TM; Starbucks TM

PG9: Salesfloor Specialist (Electronics, Jewelry, Entertainment, Shoes); Cash Office Specialist; Reverse Logistics Specialist; Signing Specialist; Photo Lab Specialist; Target Protection Specialist (TPS); Bakers? and Deli TMs?

PG11: Cake Decorators and Senior Target Protection Specialists?

PG13: Salesfloor Team Leaders (Hardlines, Softlines, Grocery); Guest Service Team Leaders; Logistics Team Leaders; Merchandise Flow Team Leaders; Presentation Team Leaders, Price Change Team Leaders; Bakery Team Leaders; Produce Team Leaders; Starbucks Team Leaders; Food Service Team Leaders; Deli Team Leaders; Meat Team Leaders… any other Team Leader really…

PG15: Key Carrier Team Leaders (only one as far as I know)

PG17: Senior Team Leaders

Even Numbers are the ETL Pay grades butt they start at 8 I believe…

PG8: New ETL (any position)

PG10: ETL who has moved work centers once (going from Salesfloor/GE to Logistics or HR or the other way around)… going from Hardlines to Softlines or GE to Hardlines or anywhere in between generally doesn’t count and staying in the same position usually doesn’t either! Sometimes requires and interview depending on the district.

PG12: “Senior” ETL position… requires an interview in nearly every district and reserved for the ETLs that will becoming a STL in the next couple years (probably).

If anyone has any amendments to this list or something is wrong go ahead and correct it… this is everything I think I know… its probably not perfect but I figure it’s a good start 

added by silkk01:

I know the Senior APS position was a P15.

As for ETL's...you have 4...

P8 - Beginning ETL
P10 - After the first year or so as long as you are approved. Only requires you to take more classes and get approved by the DTL.
P12 - Should be ready for a store within 12 months. Need to interview for the position with several DTL and maybe a GVP.
P15 - This is actually the Senior ETL position. This is an ETL that is signed off as a STL, but waiting on the position. Must interview with DTL that are not in your area, GVP's, and maybe RVP's.


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul

Does anyone know what paygrade a perishables assistant is?


----------



## candyland

Softlines Owns My Soul said:


> Does anyone know what paygrade a perishables assistant is?



N09, same as all the other specialists. Awful pay for all the work and responsibility.


----------



## IamLegendTGT

I was under the impression that Paygrade 12 was the ETL OPS position and the Sr. Merchandising ETL. What would paygrade 15 entail since those are the highest ETL possible before STL?


----------



## Formina Sage

Probably ETLs that are on their final rotation before becoming an STL, or ETLs that have already been chosen by higher management to become an STL.


----------



## Spudderbud

*Difference Between Paygrades*

Can anyone explain the difference in paygrades?  Like what an N7 is, N9, N11, N13, N15, N17...etc.  How much more money would I be making if I were to earn a N15 position over the N9 position I have now?  Thanks!


----------



## StateofTarget

Spudderbud said:


> Can anyone explain the difference in paygrades?  Like what an N7 is, N9, N11, N13, N15, N17...etc.  How much more money would I be making if I were to earn a N15 position over the N9 position I have now?  Thanks!



Really there is no way to tell you because these paygrades are different in different parts of the country, and even sometimes in the same city!  For example, in my city TL's (paygrade 11), start at $10.50 at my store.  However, at a store just down the freeway they start at $11.50 at the same paygrade.

All we can tell you for a fact are what positions correspond to a paygrade.  

Paygrade 3 - sales floor TMs, cashiers, guest service TMs.

Paygrade 5 - Some food TMs, the "old" brand TMs like softlines brand attendant.  (also apparently at some stores I have heard guest service TMs fall in paygrade 5)

Paygrade 7 - Pretty much all logistics TMs/plano/pricing.

Paygrade 9 - Specialists/Sr TPs.  Now that they are gone no idea who this one applies to.

Paygrade 11 - TLs.

Paygrade 13 - "specialized" TLs in some areas.... Like APS/food TLs/key carrying TLs/etc.

Paygrade 15 - Regular Sr TLs

Paygrade 17 - Specialized Sr TLs like food Sr TLs and the AP version of a sr TL.

So basically I wouldn't worry about what your pay difference would be.  If you are a paygrade 9 and want 15 you are basically asking how much more you would be making as a Sr TL.  Being a 9 means you are a former specialist, and I hate to say it..... but you guys are pretty much blacklisted from what I can tell.  Every former spec at my store has been relegated to "untouchable" status.  Basically the company is just waiting for them to leave, and I have seen zero indication they are being considered for any promotions even though these specs used to be our top performers.  IMO the company is not willing to promote them again because they would be making a *hell* of a lot of money.  You have to remember most specs started at target during the "good" years when they were willing to hand out money.  Many of them got a $2 raise years ago just for being a spec, and accumulated tons of raises in the time they were with Target.  For example, a former spec at my store is making almost $15/hour! (and yes, we are friends and I have seen her paystub)  You think they are going to promote her to TL (a $2 raise) and pay her $17/hour when they start TLs at my store at $10.50?  Not likely.

Also keep in mind ETL's have their own paygrades.  I have no idea what ETL gets what paygrade or how, but I have heard that the difference in ETL paygrades (unlike TMs) is huge.


----------



## IamLegendTGT

I have a former specialist who was making about $12 and then got promoted to TL so they are easily one of the highest paid TLs in the store


----------



## Rock Lobster

StateofTarget is sort of right... here is the paygrade chart (or at least most of what I know off the top of my head)
N3 (Base Wage) = Salesfloor TMs, Guest Service TMs, and CAs
N5 (Base Wage + .25) = More specialized positions such as Instocks, Pricing, and some brand TMs
N7 (Base Wage + .50) = Logistics positions, presentation in most stores, GSAs
N9 (Base Wage + 1.00) = Old specialist level, now just Deli TMs, Perishables Assistants and some random positions left over
N11 (Base Wage + 2.00?... I am not sure because the only PG11 position I even know of is Cake Decorator)
N13 (Base Wage + 3.00) = Team Leaders
N15 (Base Wage + 4.00?... Negotiable when you reach these levels) = Key Carrier TLs, Specialized Food TLs, APTLs
N17 (Negotiable and depends on area...) = Senior TLs

Now the weird thing about PGs is that some stores will differ in special circumstances... The most common is Presentation being a PG5 or PG7 because some stores may have the workload differ (allocating alot of the backroom workload away from the team)... Some stores just have trouble hiring all around, and will sometimes make ALL positions PG7 if needed...


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll

Rock Lobster said:


> StateofTarget is sort of right... here is the paygrade chart (or at least most of what I know off the top of my head)
> N3 (Base Wage) = Salesfloor TMs, Guest Service TMs, and CAs
> N5 (Base Wage + .25) = More specialized positions such as Instocks, Pricing, and some brand TMs
> N7 (Base Wage + .50) = Logistics positions, presentation in most stores, GSAs
> N9 (Base Wage + 1.00) = Old specialist level, now just Deli TMs, Perishables Assistants and some random positions left over
> N11 (Base Wage + 2.00?... I am not sure because the only PG11 position I even know of is Cake Decorator)
> N13 (Base Wage + 3.00) = Team Leaders
> N15 (Base Wage + 4.00?... Negotiable when you reach these levels) = Key Carrier TLs, Specialized Food TLs, APTLs
> N17 (Negotiable and depends on area...) = Senior TLs



Cake decorator is a 9, the only 11s that I know of is pharm techs and SrTPS


----------



## Rock Lobster

StateofTarget said:


> Also keep in mind ETL's have their own paygrades.  I have no idea what ETL gets what paygrade or how, but I have heard that the difference in ETL paygrades (unlike TMs) is huge.



ETL paygrades are different than TM ones... They don't focus on the current area but instead focus on how many different positions that ETL has done in the past!  I don't know the numbers off the top of my head but there are 3 or 4 levels of ETLs you will find... The highest PG ETL will be 13 and they are the ones who are sitting ready to be an STL!  They move up PGs by interviewing and doing different positions... So an ETL who has only been HR for years won't move up as much as someone who has done many 18 month rotations in HR, Food, Hardlines etc...


----------



## Rock Lobster

FrontEndKnowItAll said:


> Cake decorator is a 9, the only 11s that I know of is pharm techs and SrTPS



Thanks its posted as 11 in my store... we don't differ from the company wide chart too much so one of our stores are different


----------



## StateofTarget

Rock Lobster said:


> ETL paygrades are different than TM ones... They don't focus on the current area but instead focus on how many different positions that ETL has done in the past!  I don't know the numbers off the top of my head but there are 3 or 4 levels of ETLs you will find... The highest PG ETL will be 13 and they are the ones who are sitting ready to be an STL!  They move up PGs by interviewing and doing different positions... So an ETL who has only been HR for years won't move up as much as someone who has done many 18 month rotations in HR, Food, Hardlines etc...



Here is something I have always wondered....  If an ETL leaves Target and then comes back months or years later (I have seen this happen) do they get their old pay back that they had worked up to in the past?  Or do they start over at the beginning ETL paygrade?

Hell, do TMs get their old pay back for that matter?


----------



## Target Annie

StateofTarget said:


> Here is something I have always wondered....  If an ETL leaves Target and then comes back months or years later (I have seen this happen) do they get their old pay back that they had worked up to in the past?  Or do they start over at the beginning ETL paygrade?
> 
> Hell, do TMs get their old pay back for that matter?



Team members: It depends on how long they are gone, whether they are rehired for the same pay code, I seem to remember that it's about 30 days, but I am not sure.


----------



## Formina Sage

FrontEndKnowItAll said:


> Cake decorator is a 9, the only 11s that I know of is pharm techs and SrTPS



My store has a pharm tech position available, listed as N13. I've been tempted to apply to get that sweet sweet TL pay without the BS and extra work, but I'm worried about the ***************y ETL-Rx. Also, not sure if this is a position requiring certification or not.


----------



## Target Annie

Formina Sage said:


> My store has a pharm tech position available, listed as N13. I've been tempted to apply to get that sweet sweet TL pay without the BS and extra work, but I'm worried about the ***************y ETL-Rx. Also, not sure if this is a position requiring certification or not.



You don't have to be certified for the position, at my store it's a part time position. If you were certified, it would be an extra $1/hr though. Nice hours too, no late night closings...


----------



## StateofTarget

Target Annie said:


> Team members: It depends on how long they are gone, whether they are rehired for the same pay code, I seem to remember that it's about 30 days, but I am not sure.



That is pretty odd though....  No TM quits and them comes back within 30 days.  Usually it will be months or years later.


----------



## Target Annie

StateofTarget said:


> That is pretty odd though....  No TM quits and them comes back within 30 days.  Usually it will be months or years later.



I have seen quite a few come right back within a few weeks, the new job not being what they thought it was, or what had been promised.


----------



## Ajax11

Rock Lobster said:


> N9 (Base Wage + 1.00) = Old specialist level, now just Deli TMs, Perishables Assistants and some random positions left over



I know Signing Team member and Receiving are both still PG 9, and as others stated going from PG9 to PG13 is a $2 raise.


----------



## desertblossom

At my store cake decorator and baker are PG11, deli team members are PG9.


----------



## mrknownothing

Rock Lobster said:


> N9 (Base Wage + 1.00) = Old specialist level, now just Deli TMs, Perishables Assistants and some random positions left over



Would a GSA be N9?


----------



## StateofTarget

mrknownothing said:


> Would a GSA be N9?



No, it would be 5 or 7 at most.  (actually I think it is a 5)

That was part of the screw job that GSA's got.... all the work of a TL for less than the pay of a specialist at the time.  I remember when GSA came out we still had specialists, and there was a lot of talk that "GSA's don't even make as much as specialists!"  So I know GSA is definitely not paygrade 9.


----------



## StaticSun

Photo is 5, GSA is 7.


----------



## Michigan Mike

GSA's are not a 7, but they are also not a 9. They reside in the wonderful zone called 8. Yes 8. I have never ever heard of N8 before until I got the GSA "promotion" from my N7 as a logistics team member. I did get a raise, but it was basically nothing and when I asked why it was so low they said "well you went from N7 to N8." I just shook my head and kept my mouth shut, but yeah GSA is apparently in the magic land of non-existence as far as pay-grades go.


----------



## Rarejem

All of our IS tms are paygrade 7.  After a little meet and greet to compare what we do with the backroom, flow and presentation teams it was agreed that our store requires us to do many of the tasks that are the reason that these teams were a higher paygrade plus do the IS core roles.  We are technically logistics tms for payroll purposes, but all of the hours are scheduled to instocks.


----------



## adboardartist

Photo Lab Assistant and TPS are PG 9. GSAs and Starbucks TMs at my store are PG 7 as well.


----------



## Darikona

Target Annie said:


> You don't have to be certified for the position, at my store it's a part time position. If you were certified, it would be an extra $1/hr though. Nice hours too, no late night closings...



Yes and no, over half the states out there require certification so because of that most pharm techs are automatically pg13.  You may as well be certified if you want to have flexibility beyond target pharmacy.


----------



## redeye58

There's a LOT of TMs at my store that are 'certifiable'....


----------



## Darikona

...crazy?


----------



## Target Annie

Darikona said:


> Yes and no, over half the states out there require certification so because of that most pharm techs are automatically pg13.  You may as well be certified if you want to have flexibility beyond target pharmacy.



thanks for the clarification, guess different rules for other states.


----------



## redeye58

Darikona said:


> ...crazy?



Yeh....*whispers* but THEY don't know it!


----------



## redandkhaki

at our store GSA's are 7.. photo is also 9.


----------



## MrMrIce

As a Cart Attendant I think it's dumb how we get paid the same as a cashier.

Cashiering is probably the easiest job in the whole store while Cart Attending can be one of the hardest as we actually do physical work rather then walk around with a paper telling others what to do. I was a cashier before making base pay, then moved to cart attendant and still make base pay and do so much more work and in such bad conditions(Hot days, cold days, windy, raining, etc)


----------



## StateofTarget

MrMrIce said:


> As a Cart Attendant I think it's dumb how we get paid the same as a cashier.
> 
> Cashiering is probably the easiest job in the whole store while Cart Attending can be one of the hardest as we actually do physical work rather then walk around with a paper telling others what to do. I was a cashier before making base pay, then moved to cart attendant and still make base pay and do so much more work and in such bad conditions(Hot days, cold days, windy, raining, etc)



You have to remember that the paygrades are not based entirely on how "hard" the job is.  It is either based on 1. How much intelligence/responsibility the job requires or 2. How critical the job is to the store.

This is why logistics/plano/pricing teams are the highest paygrades of most "regular" TMs.  If you don't have those teams working smoothly your store is screwed, and it is not easy to replace those team members.  How many times have you seen a cart attendant/cashier take over for a logistics tm/plano/pricing?  It just does not happen.

As a TL, I can go the sales floor, pick any TM, and ask them to go out and get carts.  ANY TM.  Even if it is their first day on the job.  Basically easy to replace, and you only need one of them at a time....

At the same time, if I went outside and asked the cart attendant to come in and do plano team he would be completely and totally lost.  Why?  The job requires much more understanding and training.  You can't just walk in and know how to read schematics/how to place peg hooks/etc.  Is it easy once you know it?  Yes, for the most part.... but it takes some TMs weeks to catch on.  Plus you need multiple people to get the job done.

Also the plano/pricing/logistics teams require people to show up more often.  What happens if several pricing/plano TMs don't show up?  Once plano/pricing gets behind it can be damn near impossible to catch up again.  Scores start to go red, product flows in to the backroom instead of the floor, pricing issues can lead to lawsuits, etc.  Basically the store can be screwed for days or even weeks if any of these teams get behind.  Basically they expect people to be more reliable, and increased money helps people show up to work.

If a cart attendant doesn't show up, worst case scenario the store gets light on carts a few times during the day.  Situation is easily resolved by the time the team goes home at night.  It's not like you can get days or weeks behind on carts. 

Basically the damage done to the store is a lot less serious/damaging if a cart attendant is having issues versus plano/pricing/logistics TMs.


----------



## StaticSun

Keep in mind, there are two different "types" of Photo TMs.

PG5 - Photo Lab Team Member (standard photo worker, both digital and wet labs)
PG9 - Photo Lab Assistant (aka specialist, only in wet labs)


----------



## MrMrIce

StateofTarget said:


> You have to remember that the paygrades are not based entirely on how "hard" the job is.  It is either based on 1. How much intelligence/responsibility the job requires or 2. How critical the job is to the store.
> 
> This is why logistics/plano/pricing teams are the highest paygrades of most "regular" TMs.  If you don't have those teams working smoothly your store is screwed, and it is not easy to replace those team members.  How many times have you seen a cart attendant/cashier take over for a logistics tm/plano/pricing?  It just does not happen.
> 
> As a TL, I can go the sales floor, pick any TM, and ask them to go out and get carts.  ANY TM.  Even if it is their first day on the job.  Basically easy to replace, and you only need one of them at a time....
> 
> At the same time, if I went outside and asked the cart attendant to come in and do plano team he would be completely and totally lost.  Why?  The job requires much more understanding and training.  You can't just walk in and know how to read schematics/how to place peg hooks/etc.  Is it easy once you know it?  Yes, for the most part.... but it takes some TMs weeks to catch on.  Plus you need multiple people to get the job done.
> 
> Also the plano/pricing/logistics teams require people to show up more often.  What happens if several pricing/plano TMs don't show up?  Once plano/pricing gets behind it can be damn near impossible to catch up again.  Scores start to go red, product flows in to the backroom instead of the floor, pricing issues can lead to lawsuits, etc.  Basically the store can be screwed for days or even weeks if any of these teams get behind.  Basically they expect people to be more reliable, and increased money helps people show up to work.
> 
> If a cart attendant doesn't show up, worst case scenario the store gets light on carts a few times during the day.  Situation is easily resolved by the time the team goes home at night.  It's not like you can get days or weeks behind on carts.
> 
> Basically the damage done to the store is a lot less serious/damaging if a cart attendant is having issues versus plano/pricing/logistics TMs.


No carts inside the store makes guests angry, no one to help with carry outs, restrooms don't get cleaned  Atleast the way my store is run.

Plus the amount of work asked of us. I mean we have to keep the carts full inside when its busy, then we have to close down each restroom and clean each one while our cart supply is getting low, then when we finish the restrooms we do a safety walk around the entire store then we finally get time to recollect carts and a carry out is called or a spill or guest service needs boxes or something and carts run super low then we get yelled at by our LODs for being low on carts.
Like I said, the way our store is run, CA is really not worth the base pay and its just sucks we get paid the same amount as someone who just stands there and push buttons.

Or how a ETL is making BANK and all I see them do is sit in their office and eat chipotle and sometimes they come out to scare everyone


----------



## redeye58

MrMrIce said:


> Or how a ETL is making BANK and all I see them do is sit in their office and eat chipotle and sometimes they come out to scare everyone



Yeh, we got a couple of those...


----------



## Barcode

GSA deserves PG9 at least imo. Take us away from the front end with no GSTLs around and see how things go.....


----------



## zeek

Imerzan said:


> GSA deserves PG9 at least imo. Take us away from the front end with no GSTLs around and see how things go.....


The same can be said about every position... Take away a logistics team with no LOG TL around to unload a truck and see how things go...


----------



## Formina Sage

MrMrIce said:


> Or how a ETL is making BANK and all I see them do is sit in their office and eat chipotle and sometimes they come out to scare everyone



Yo, what's stopping you from getting your degree and sliding into an "easy" ETL position so you can start making BANK while apparently not doing anything?


----------



## StateofTarget

Formina Sage said:


> Yo, what's stopping you from getting your degree and sliding into an "easy" ETL position so you can start making BANK while apparently not doing anything?



There are many reasons people can not get degrees.  Most ETLs came from middle/upper class family and mommy and daddy took care of them on a 4 year vacation.  The vast majority of ETLs at my store have never had a job before Target.  And I mean never.  Not even part time summer jobs.  There is only way one such a person could get away with that - mommy and daddy footing the bill.  Many TMs don't come from that kind of background.


----------



## CrazyTarget

At my store cosmetics TMs (not a specialist), food av, starbucks are N05 (+.25),  Electronics, Cart Attendants, Photo, Cashiers at electronics and pharmacy are N07 (+1), GSAs, PA, old specialists, signing, tps are N09 (+2). TLs are +5.50.


----------



## zoningvision

Formina Sage said:


> Yo, what's stopping you from getting your degree and sliding into an "easy" ETL position so you can start making BANK while apparently not doing anything?



A degree doesn't guarantee you a good job or any job at all, especially in this economy. My SO and I have a degree from a good private college and now we are both in retail trying to pay off student loans. Very bad combo. The unemployment rate for my class is over 60% and among those lucky enough to be employed, many are in retail or the food industry getting minimum wage. And you know what? We're probably getting paid much, much less than our counterparts who went into the workforce straight out of high school and don't have to contend with tens of thousands in student loan debt.


----------



## MrMrIce

Formina Sage said:


> Yo, what's stopping you from getting your degree and sliding into an "easy" ETL position so you can start making BANK while apparently not doing anything?


It's hard to go to a good school while making minimum wage, especially when no one in my family has gone to higher education. Plus the fact that having a degree doesn't mean you will get a good job(I know several people with college degrees and they can't find a job because their field isn't doing well), BUT with that said I am going to a community college right now and planning on transferring later one when I have the funds.

But my point is, how can someone make so much money while doing little work and when they do do something, it's nothing that involves any physical work besides writing on a paper or typing on a keyboard and hide in a office with all their buddy co-workers.


----------



## watchdog9000

MrMrIce said:


> But my point is, how can someone make so much money while doing little work and when they do do something, it's nothing that involves any physical work besides writing on a paper or typing on a keyboard and hide in a office with all their buddy co-workers.



I know it's beyond frustrating, but there's not much you can do about it. Recently we had an STL come in and fill in for a bit. On his last day I clocked in and he was in his office, along with 4 other LOD's. Go up front and the lanes are exploding. We call for backup and "nobody can come up". Not a peep out of any of the LOD's either. 4 hours later I find time to take a 15 minute break thanks to the Guest Service desk. I walk into TMSC and guess what, they are all still in the office whooping it up and having a grand old time. Thankfully our old STL is back now, and instances like this have finally stopped happening as much.


----------



## MrMrIce

watchdog9000 said:


> I know it's beyond frustrating, but there's not much you can do about it. Recently we had an STL come in and fill in for a bit. On his last day I clocked in and he was in his office, along with 4 other LOD's. Go up front and the lanes are exploding. We call for backup and "nobody can come up". Not a peep out of any of the LOD's either. 4 hours later I find time to take a 15 minute break thanks to the Guest Service desk. I walk into TMSC and guess what, they are all still in the office whooping it up and having a grand old time. Thankfully our old STL is back now, and instances like this have finally stopped happening as much.


Sounds like my store everyday for the past month.

Everyone who is an ETL at my job was someone fresh out of college btw. No real experience at all. I feel like sometimes, me being the cart attendant am smarter then them and solved some issues that they couldn't because it required decent brain power.


----------



## Ajax11

watchdog9000 said:


> I know it's beyond frustrating, but there's not much you can do about it. Recently we had an STL come in and fill in for a bit. On his last day I clocked in and he was in his office, along with 4 other LOD's. Go up front and the lanes are exploding. We call for backup and "nobody can come up". Not a peep out of any of the LOD's either. 4 hours later I find time to take a 15 minute break thanks to the Guest Service desk. I walk into TMSC and guess what, they are all still in the office whooping it up and having a grand old time. Thankfully our old STL is back now, and instances like this have finally stopped happening as much.



That's when you get on the walkie: "LOD" wait for response, "LOD we are 1+4 on every register and I think I just saw the DTL"  ETLs will have afterburners on at that point.

Of course you can always use the "LOD you're needed on the front lanes, we need backup and apparently no one else is working today." 
or call for an all available using the overhead, and when the LOD tries to call you on it "I asked for backups on the walkie multiple times and not even an LOD responded."


We didn't have a cart attendant till late afternoon a few days ago so our DFM ended up having to help get carts during his walk.


----------



## IamLegendTGT

That is me every time my DTL walks in during my TLOD shift.. Always make sure you wear comfortable shoes on those days!


----------



## Barcode

GSA says N7 for me...


----------



## Miguel

It's always your HR representative who has all the answers about pay rates and pay grades


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll

Formina Sage said:


> From FY07, I don't know how much these have changed because I don't have access to the Pay grade chart for AE11.
> 
> 
> Paygrade 3
> Cashier
> Cart Attendant
> Service Desk
> Fitting Room
> Sales Floor
> Comp Shop
> Brand Attendant
> 
> PG5
> Clerical
> Pharmacy TM
> Photo Lab
> Price Accuracy
> Presentation
> Softlines Brand TM
> In-Stocks TM
> Salesfloor-Bakery, Meat, Produce, Sampling
> Food Ave
> 
> PG7
> Backroom O/N, AM, Day
> Flow O/N, AM, Day
> Receiving/Reverse Logistics
> Presentation
> HR TM
> Metro Comp Shop
> Starbucks TM
> 
> PG9
> Deli Production TM
> Sales Floor Specialist - Electronics, Jewelry, Entertainment, Shoes
> Food Service Specialist
> Cash Office Specialist
> Reverse Logistics Specialist
> Signing Specialist
> Photo Lab Specialist
> Target Protection Specialist (TPS)
> 
> PG11
> Baker
> Cake Decorator
> Sr. TPS
> 
> PG13
> GSTL
> Sales Floor TL - HL/SL
> Consumables TL
> In-Stocks TL
> Food Service TL
> Starbucks TL
> HR TL
> Logistics TL - Backroom, Flow
> Photo Lab TL
> Price Accuracy TL
> Presenation TL
> Key Carrier - Logistics TL
> Garden Center TL
> Pharmacy Technician
> Assets Protection Specialist
> 
> PG15
> Pharmacy TL - +$1 for being certified
> Sr. APS
> Food TL - Deli/Bakery/Produce/Meat
> 
> PG17
> Sr. TL - Sales Floor
> Sr. TL - Food
> Sr. TL - Replenishment



New paygrade rumors for AE13...

PG-SL
All positions, Target stores will now be run on slave labor. It will save the company in excess of 10 Billion dollars annually, all money saved will be direct deposited into Gregg's personal off shore account.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Gtc to fs! You are right about the secret acct for gregg.


----------



## Isiseyes

The pay scale for the new team leaders will be very Interesting from what I read on some documents... I am kinda excited for ae12


----------



## Greenshirt

kinda curious where do the building services guys fit in on all that?


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll

Greenshirt said:


> kinda curious where do the building services guys fit in on all that?



I've always been curious about this as well, anyone have an answer?


----------



## Greenshirt

well I know there payed slightly better than a UA "utility assistant" for you store team members. I'm just wondering as compared to a mechanic.


----------



## SuperTTM

Isiseyes said:


> The pay scale for the new team leaders will be very Interesting from what I read on some documents... I am kinda excited for ae12



The stuff I read didn't look good... Do you know something that I don't?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Greenshirt said:


> kinda curious where do the building services guys fit in on all that?



Hey slave! Anything changed in your status as sft?


----------



## Miguel

I'm glad someone was able to answer your questions and have so many answers for you. The answers could vary on what part of the country you live in, years of service, and a few other variables, but it sounds like they covered most aspects of your question


----------



## Rock Lobster

Greenshirt said:


> kinda curious where do the building services guys fit in on all that?



They are on a different payscale... I think its keyed as F15 or some arbitrary number like that, in all reality it is completely independent of the rest of the pay in your store and is based off of jobs of similar responsibilities in the same area (I would guess it takes those other jobs into account, and then shaves a few bucks off knowing target)...


----------



## Rock Lobster

Hardlinesmaster said:


> added by silkk01:
> 
> I know the Senior APS position was a P15.
> 
> As for ETL's...you have 4...
> 
> P8 - Beginning ETL
> P10 - After the first year or so as long as you are approved. Only requires you to take more classes and get approved by the DTL.
> P12 - Should be ready for a store within 12 months. Need to interview for the position with several DTL and maybe a GVP.
> P15 - This is actually the Senior ETL position. This is an ETL that is signed off as a STL, but waiting on the position. Must interview with DTL that are not in your area, GVP's, and maybe RVP's.



Gah I was just reading this and am starting to wish that silkk was here!  i would love to pick his brain now that I am more on equal footings with him when it comes to knowledge... I miss his awesome guidance


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

I missed him too. Spot big loss.


----------



## Greenshirt

I don't know about target shaving a few bucks off, based off prior work history. They gave me a extra couple of bucks when i started based off my work history. but then again DC's are just better.


----------



## Rarejem

Other than the obvious differences in starting pay, are there any other reasons for the various paygrades?  Do different paygrades accrue vacation or personal time differently?  Does it affect merit increases?  What is the purpose of the paygrade other than as a classification for starting pay for a particular type of job?


----------



## Miguel

this is an estimate, but the starting salary between PG 3 to PG 17 is arond 5$/hr more or less.  Of course it varies by cities, states, suburbs, inner city, urban, rural, experience, education, the list goes on.  





xtwoonamatchx said:


> Hey everyone! I used to browse thebreakroom.org every once in a while so I'm definitely glad it is back up and running. I was curious though if anyone has the list of paygrades from cashier to sr.TL. I feel like I saw it before, and I found something on workbench but it stops at PG 11, and I would like to know the TL paygrades.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Miguel

The 3 positions in the store that hourly employees should strive for is the Building Service positions, Cake Decorator, and Baker, I believe those are the 3 positions inside of a store that are job class "Regular" instead of Team Member level, and Regular I believe is pretty similar to TL grade, which i believe gets you 6 holidays instead of 2, I think you only have to work 20 hours a week instead of 32 to get benefits, you get 2 weeks of vacation 1st year 5 years of employment instead of 1, 3 days of PH hours instead of 2, etc.   and I think you also become eligible for Tuition Reiumbursement, though you may have to double check with your HR to confirm each of these details before trying to promote into them.


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll

From what you have said you should receive $1 more per hour so you should be making over 10/hr!!!!!! Welcome to the double digit club


----------



## nib

wouldn't it be nice if everyone could they they belonged to that club!  





FrontEndKnowItAll said:


> From what you have said you should receive $1 more per hour so you should be making over 10/hr!!!!!! Welcome to the double digit club


----------



## nib

I wish you all the very best in your attempt to get promoted and get paid a reasonable rate of pay. I would negotiate as best as they allow you to that is.  There is a "max" rate for everyk pay grade, so hopefully they will make you aware of what those "max's" are.





Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> I talked to my STL who closed with me tonight as LOD (the SR TL HR wasnt in today). He told me they are still figuring out what my pay is and then they will "make me an offer"
> 
> Has anyone whom gotten promoted happen to them?
> 
> I try hard to get at least $10 an hour. I should find out what i will get tomorrow what my pay will be.


----------



## targetgirl21

when you talk about base wage, is that referring to minimum wage or the amount of money you are making before you get the pay increase. I am at N5 now making 8.10 an hour. Im going to be moving up to N13 for pharmacy technician. Just wondering if It works so I will make 11.10 an hour?


----------



## candyland

Base pay is simply what you're making before the change. Your increase SHOULD be at least $3. Pharm tech is one of the best gigs at the store level, good luck!


----------



## targetgirl21

So do you think I could make more than three dollars for promotion to pharm tech. than or is that just something different for sftls?


----------



## candyland

Anything is open for negotiation...if you're good enough at it.


----------



## Lovejones757

So question... I'm a N07 Presentation tm but I'm thinking about Softlines brand tm.. do you think they will give me a pay increase? Brand tm is only N05 but there is going to be more responsibility.. I don't think I want to do it if there is going to be a pay cut or if I stay the same.. what do you think? I've already been a team lead and I was sad about the cut for stepping down.. I don't want to do that again.


----------



## StaticSun

Lovejones757 said:


> So question... I'm a N07 Presentation tm but I'm thinking about Softlines brand tm.. do you think they will give me a pay increase? Brand tm is only N05 but there is going to be more responsibility.. I don't think I want to do it if there is going to be a pay cut or if I stay the same.. what do you think? I've already been a team lead and I was sad about the cut for stepping down.. I don't want to do that again.



Talk to your HR - there may be some negotiation involved!


----------



## GlobalJ

Min here is only $7.25  I asked for a raise and my HR just chuckled. Maybe one day soon!


----------



## BrokenPDA

Formina Sage said:


> PG7
> Backroom O/N, AM, Day
> Flow O/N, AM, Day
> Receiving/Reverse Logistics
> Presentation
> HR TM
> Metro Comp Shop
> Starbucks TM



Question, if receiving is in the same PG as backroom, then how come I got a 50 cent raise switching from backroom to receiving? Not complaining but just curious because I always thought receiving would be at the next PG.


----------



## tbr1357

BrokenPDA said:


> Question, if receiving is in the same PG as backroom, then how come I got a 50 cent raise switching from backroom to receiving? Not complaining but just curious because I always thought receiving would be at the next PG.



Receiving and signing should both be pay grade 9 positions. That is normally $1 over base and $.50 over pay grade 7.


----------



## Formina Sage

tbr1357 said:


> Receiving and signing should both be pay grade 9 positions. That is normally $1 over base and $.50 over pay grade 7.



That's correct. Not sure how that slipped through, I'll update the list. Receiving was one of the old specialist positions that retained the PG9.


----------



## Rarejem

Rarejem said:


> All of our IS tms are paygrade 7.  After a little meet and greet to compare what we do with the backroom, flow and presentation teams it was agreed that our store requires us to do many of the tasks that are the reason that these teams were a higher paygrade plus do the IS core roles.  We are technically logistics tms for payroll purposes, but all of the hours are scheduled to instocks.



Yeah....that changed.  We now have only one "permanent" IStm and the paygrade has been dropped to 5.  They schedule the others one hour more than IS hours in the backroom or on flow so that IS isn't their main work center and they can remain at pg7.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Rarejem said:


> Yeah....that changed.  We now have only one "permanent" IStm and the paygrade has been dropped to 5.  They schedule the others one hour more than IS hours in the backroom or on flow so that IS isn't their main work center and they can remain at pg7.



that is so wrong!


----------



## PA 0701

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> I talked to my STL who closed with me tonight as LOD (the SR TL HR wasnt in today). He told me they are still figuring out what my pay is and then they will "make me an offer"
> 
> Has anyone whom gotten promoted happen to them?
> 
> I try hard to get at least $10 an hour. I should find out what i will get tomorrow what my pay will be.


I was overnight flow, our store went to early morning so we kept $1.00 of the shift dif. 
I was then scheduled 50/50 flow ad prep. 
Eventually I went just ad prep lowering my PG. but not my pay
I was then offered PA. I was told no raise came with the position. A month later because a new HR came in I found out my PG was supposed to go up. The great thing about this was my raise was based on me being Salesfloor. 
Had I still been a PG flow TM the raise would not have been as good.


----------



## Determinism

PA 0701 said:


> Pfreshbackroomguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to my STL who closed with me tonight as LOD (the SR TL HR wasnt in today). He told me they are still figuring out what my pay is and then they will "make me an offer"
> 
> Has anyone whom gotten promoted happen to them?
> 
> I try hard to get at least $10 an hour. I should find out what i will get tomorrow what my pay will be.
> 
> 
> 
> I was overnight flow, our store went to early morning so we kept $1.00 of the shift dif.
> I was then scheduled 50/50 flow ad prep.
> Eventually I went just ad prep lowering my PG. but not my pay
> I was then offered PA. I was told no raise came with the position. A month later because a new HR came in I found out my PG was supposed to go up. The great thing about this was my raise was based on me being Salesfloor.
> Had I still been a PG flow TM the raise would not have been as good.
Click to expand...

 
50 cents more than base flow TM pay which is 9.00/hr where I'm from, if I remember correctly


----------



## nib

If we all VOTE DEMOCRAT, None of this will matter EVERYONE will make NO less than $10.10 per hour (what they are proposing to make the new Minimum Wage) , ya! =) Go Dems, you're the best!


----------



## nib

Every position has a "MAX" amount it can be paid, otherwise known as top of the pay scale, you are entitled to know what that is, and to request that amount of pay (if you and your supervisor feel your performance warrants it) Once you reach that MAX the only way to get an increase is based on outstanding performance, or annual review scores of Excellent or above.


----------



## Spotcat

I am currently BR but will start learning instocks because of the new hours and will be doing backroom overnight and then instocks later in the morning but still within the same shift.  If those are two different positions with 2 different PGs how does that work?  Should I be getting paid more?


----------



## sigma7

You should be getting paid at the paygrade of the workcenter where you work > 50% of your scheduled shifts.


----------



## ptl

Backroom is already PG07. You definitely shouldn't be getting paid more for adding Instocks, since they're not paid more than BR. They may even be paid less (they used to be PG05, I don't know if they still are).


----------



## kingpin003

ptl said:


> Backroom is already PG07. You definitely shouldn't be getting paid more for adding Instocks, since they're not paid more than BR. They may even be paid less (they used to be PG05, I don't know if they still are).


Yep. Still N05.


----------



## nof

Any1 go from pg09 to 13? And what kinda increase did you get


----------



## sigma7

Was $2/hr when I did it. It was the old specialist to TL bump. Now that TLs start at N09, I think it'd just be a dollar.


----------



## PricingMaster

New TLs are now PG11, then there's PG13 TLs who have been in role for a while. If you're a TL who's considered a top performer throughout the district then your STL can recommend you to be bumped to PG15. SrTLs are PG17. When I went from TM to TL it was a $3.50 bump.


----------



## sigma7

Sorry, yeah I meant N11. Spec was N09.


----------



## ThePATL

I just got a $4.50 bump going to TL. I'm not sure if prior experience factored into the decision though,  and that $4.50 includes my merit increase.


----------



## NovaRX

After 3 years my N13 has gone from 10.50 to 12.98


----------



## Frizzo the Clown

I went through another barrage of interviews recently, and my store leadership, along with my DTL want me in a SFT position. Anyone have any idea what the paygrade is for that? I tried looking for it, but can't seem to find it.


----------



## candyland

Frizzo the Clown said:


> I went through another barrage of interviews recently, and my store leadership, along with my DTL want me in a SFT position. Anyone have any idea what the paygrade is for that? I tried looking for it, but can't seem to find it.



N17.....me thinks.


----------



## Frizzo the Clown

candyland said:


> N17.....me thinks.


Thats what I was thinking, but I wasn't sure. Thanks.


----------



## CrazyTarget

SFT does not work for the store, it works for the district facility management, so it not on the store's payroll.... at my district is approx $25-30/h.


----------



## mrknownothing

It's too bad that our SFTs are on LOA from the forum or they could be of assistance.


----------



## kingpin003

Same paygrade as a Sr. TL. N17.


----------



## Frizzo the Clown

CrazyTarget said:


> SFT does not work for the store, it works for the district facility management, so it not on the store's payroll.... at my district is approx $25-30/h.


Yeah, its the same way with AP. Our hours don't come from the store, but from District.


----------



## CrazyTarget

Pharmacy also has own hours from our sales and number of scripts.


----------



## nivragni24

I work as a backroom O/N (pay grades as 07) and passed the interview for Reverse Logistics (grade 09)
But my STL refuse to give me the increase and im already losing my night shift differential.

Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## nivragni24

xtwoonamatchx said:


> Hey everyone! I used to browse thebreakroom.org every once in a while so I'm definitely glad it is back up and running. I was curious though if anyone has the list of paygrades from cashier to sr.TL. I feel like I saw it before, and I found something on workbench but it stops at PG 11, and I would like to know the TL paygrades.
> 
> Thanks!



  How do you find it on Workbench?
I would like to show my supervisor, they think Im dumb cuz I got bump  from N07 to N09 and they dont wanna give me raise!


----------



## sigma7

Receiving/Reverse Logistics is no longer an N09. It used to be N09 when it was a specialist position. After the axing of specialists I'm pretty sure it became N07 just like every other specialist spot.


----------



## nivragni24

sigma7 said:


> Receiving/Reverse Logistics is no longer an N09. It used to be N09 when it was a specialist position. After the axing of specialists I'm pretty sure it became N07 just like every other specialist spot.


I doubt it, base on the workload, dealing with vendors, doing MIR accurately, shipping merchandise/letters to the DC, chargebacks. Thats a lotta stress and important responsibilities compare to the backroom.

Do you know where i can find a legit pay grade scale on workbench?
Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

nivragni24 said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Receiving/Reverse Logistics is no longer an N09. It used to be N09 when it was a specialist position. After the axing of specialists I'm pretty sure it became N07 just like every other specialist spot.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, base on the workload, dealing with vendors, doing MIR accurately, shipping merchandise/letters to the DC, chargebacks. Thats a lotta stress and important responsibilities compare to the backroom.
> 
> Do you know where i can find a legit pay grade scale on workbench?
> Thanks!
Click to expand...




tbr1357 said:


> BrokenPDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question, if receiving is in the same PG as backroom, then how come I got a 50 cent raise switching from backroom to receiving? Not complaining but just curious because I always thought receiving would be at the next PG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receiving and signing should both be pay grade 9 positions. That is normally $1 over base and $.50 over pay grade 7.
Click to expand...


----------



## candyland

nivragni24 said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Receiving/Reverse Logistics is no longer an N09. It used to be N09 when it was a specialist position. After the axing of specialists I'm pretty sure it became N07 just like every other specialist spot.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, base on the workload, dealing with vendors, doing MIR accurately, shipping merchandise/letters to the DC, chargebacks. Thats a lotta stress and important responsibilities compare to the backroom.
> 
> Do you know where i can find a legit pay grade scale on workbench?
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


You won't. For some reason, it's a closely guarded secret. I can tell you most stores have Receiving as N09 (Just like PA and Signing).


----------



## Snook

It must be because we had a PA move to receiving a few years ago and I doubt she would have taken a cut in pay.


----------



## cihyfthedoor

Over a long enough period of time, you will be able to learn enough of the paygrades just by watching the open positions sheet that clerical posts every so often.


----------



## Formina Sage

I've had this list in my possession for a while, with the intentions of posting it here but never got around to it until now. Here's a full and exhaustive list of the Store and District, Hourly and Exempt positions and their respective paygrades. Unfortunately, we can't associate a dollar amount with these but I think you can find a rough scale comparing the common paygrades to "base pay" somewhere else in this thread.

http://www.thebreakroom.org/WandH.pdf


----------



## Ajax11

Looks like that list is out of date by quite a bit, it is from before the specialist demotions.  

I.e. Sales Floor Spec E&E listed at PG9, now for the same job new title it's PG7.


----------



## Formina Sage

Last update 2/17/09. Guess Sharepoint has lots of old content on it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Formina Sage said:


> Last update 2/17/09. Guess Sharepoint has lots of old content on it.



Still good stuff..


----------



## Jack9100

how is it that pharmacy tech is pay-grade N09 and my  pay is around the $13 is that to low?


----------



## Barcode

Phar tech should be N13


----------



## PricingMaster

Sharepoint was just recently updated. They are no longer using the term "succession planning" but instead Talent Management Assessment (or something like that). My new ETL was going over some things with me (kept asking me why I'm not at the very least a Key Carrier) and told me about some of the changes. I went to Sharepoint and printed out the Power Point Presentation yesterday....hopefully today I'll get a chance to finish going through all of it. 



Hardlinesmaster said:


> Formina Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last update 2/17/09. Guess Sharepoint has lots of old content on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still good stuff..
Click to expand...


----------



## Jack9100

That's what I saw but its from 09 idk how many changes has there been from then to now


----------



## gravedigger3

So how much would a raise be going from electronics to team lead I know in my store electronic is a (n07) not sure about team lead though, and I'm talking hard lines team lead. Also do we keep our raises from our reviews when we move on to other areas? I know I lose the 50 cents but was wondering on the rest


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

gravedigger3 said:


> So how much would a raise be going from electronics to team lead I know in my store electronic is a (n07) not sure about team lead though, and I'm talking hard lines team lead. Also do we keep our raises from our reviews when we move on to other areas? I know I lose the 50 cents but was wondering on the rest



Depending on your area, 1.50 more?


----------



## doxie71

So looking at this, what would a Perishables Assistant be? Looking like I may go from HL to PA and trying to figure out how much of a jump it may be in pay.


----------



## salesfloor10

What seems like a reasonable increase for someone going from sales floor TL (pg13) to senior sales floor TL?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Between 2 & 3 dollars, depending on your area.


----------



## nib

The most appropriate person to ask is your ETL HR, but the TMSC would also likely have the answer to this question


----------



## IamLegendTGT

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Between 2 & 3 dollars, depending on your area.



That's it? I'm at 12ish right now with a few yrs of exp. and now with my degree.. I'm thinking of asking 16-17


----------



## pharmtechno

IamLegendTGT said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between 2 & 3 dollars, depending on your area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? I'm at 12ish right now with a few yrs of exp. and now with my degree.. I'm thinking of asking 16-17
Click to expand...


ASKING??  LOL nobody gets to "ask" spot for anything...


----------



## IamLegendTGT

pharmtechno said:


> IamLegendTGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between 2 & 3 dollars, depending on your area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? I'm at 12ish right now with a few yrs of exp. and now with my degree.. I'm thinking of asking 16-17
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ASKING??  LOL nobody gets to "ask" spot for anything...
Click to expand...


I've never negotiated with them before


----------



## kingpin003

IamLegendTGT said:


> I've never negotiated with them before but based on what I've heard from others at my store and this site.. I know for sure I refuse to be an LOD for only 14 an hour.. Not saying I'm below that but I know what my value is



Good luck on your negotiations. When I went from Instocks to SrTL, my ETL-HR flipped open a binder that had the pay grades and said:

"You're moving from N05 to N17. This says your raise with be $x.xx. Non-negotiable."

Needless to say, I took it. But count me in to the sub-$14 club of LODs.


----------



## salesfloor10

Ah, I had a number in mind and after the first offer, and they went up another .25. So from N13 to N17 I got $2.00.


----------



## XploitedFlow

They wanted to cross train me in Receiving on top of BR / Flow, the number they gave me was a 50 cent raise.  From G7 to G9.   I almost laughed.

I already know receiving having covered for the guy for a week once.

So at this point I would be trained in Receiving, Flow, BR, and Plano, as well as all the equipment that comes with the Backroom and I still wouldn't be over 10 / hr.

Its sad.

.


----------



## RistrettoShots

So how much does someone in pay grade 5 make? I'm in food ave/pizzahut express I kind of feel like I am being underpaid because I close almost every night and have my food managers certificate and also didn't realize that I would be working by myself most of the time. I also have a 2 year certificate from boces (technical school) for Culinary Arts/ Restaurant management and am currently a student at a community college for Baking & Pastry arts. Anybody have an idea on what I should be getting payed? I work an average of 25-30 hours a week. This is my first REAL job as well ( I have catered parties, served food, made cakes, cleaned up, etc.) and was also on the Culinary team for my technical school.


----------



## RistrettoShots

Oops, I meant to ask on an hourly wage.


----------



## sigma7

It's going to depend on your store, but I believe that N05 is $0.25 above base pay.


----------



## commiecorvus

It sounds to me like you are seriously under paid, however I suspect that what you are getting is pretty close to the best you are going to get out of Spot.
Aren't there any restaurants in the area looking for people?
I thought the tech schools helped find people jobs?
Hell, most restaurants would at least have tips, a chance of moving up, experience in your field, even if they were some corporate clown cookie cutter place.


----------



## RistrettoShots

Well I figured I would step into a real kitchen for my next job. This one is just a stepping stone as I don't see anywhere for me to move up to... One of my friends actually just got hired at foodave yesterday and will be making .25 more than me. That really is bothering me considering I have actual experience and she does not. But she is being hired as seasonal.. Could that be the reason she is being payed more?


----------



## redeye58

Re: seasonal hires - no, seasonal help doesn't get paid more.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

it might a lie, too.


----------



## nib

ya, until legislation is passed to say employers can't hire the next waves of employees at a higher rate, employers will continue to get away with this


----------



## Nauzhror

Shocked to find that Food Ave is higher than Cashier, especially Service Desk - I definitely find working at food ave to be less stressful/difficult than when I work food ave.

I had actually wondered if service desk was above cashier since I got a random unannounced $0.25 an hour raise around the time I became fully trained at the service desk and started working primarily at it as opposed to a checklane.

Might've been influenced by inflation or minimum wage, not sure, just know I realized on my check 3-4 checks ago that my hourly rate had unexpectedly increased.


----------



## RistrettoShots

At my store Food Ave does get very stressful. Especially when you are by yourself on a weekend or around lunch or dinner time. It's impossible to take care of guests, pan breadsticks, primos, get pizzas out of the oven, a grilled cheese out of the turbo, stop the pot sink from overfilling, washing dishes, and get more pizzas into the oven and in the hot hold at the same time.  There's a lot that needs to be done at Foodave  and with being so cut off from the rest of the store. We are usually forgotten about. I believe food  service should be higher pay than cashiering  although I'm not quite sure what goes on at service desk I can probably guess that that should be higher pay lol. But seriously, food ave is something else & most food service workers in other areas get payed an average of 10$. Not $8.75..


----------



## Nauzhror

Krissfak said:


> At my store Food Ave does get very stressful. Especially when you are by yourself on a weekend or around lunch or dinner time. It's impossible to take care of guests, pan breadsticks, primos, get pizzas out of the oven, a grilled cheese out of the turbo, stop the pot sink from overfilling, washing dishes, and get more pizzas into the oven and in the hot hold at the same time.  There's a lot that needs to be done at Foodave  and with being so cut off from the rest of the store. We are usually forgotten about. I believe food  service should be higher pay than cashiering  although I'm not quite sure what goes on at service desk I can probably guess that that should be higher pay lol. But seriously, food ave is something else & most food service workers in other areas get payed an average of 10$. Not $8.75..



I think Food Ave sounds about on par with Service Desk, both have a lot more tasks to juggle than cashier and often simply won't have enough time to do them all in the ideal order without generating a long line of angry guests. I very rarely work food ave, I started as a cashier, was trained service desk (which I prefer, less monotony, more actual problem solving involved), and then after that trained food ave, but predominantly only work food ave when someone calls in, or to cover their breaks/lunches.

As far as at the service desk if you're busy you don't have time to sort every return, and put the defective/clearance/price stickers on them, tape up rewraps and print repackage stickers, bag "special treatment" items, void duplicate defective labels,  gathering and sorting reshop from each checklane, etc. between each guest, so yo usually wind up with a large heap of defectives and rewraps to keep you busy during all of the slower periods of the day. Not to mention that when working service desk I usually function as a secondary GSTL of sorts as well when capable. ie. Two lanes have their light flashing, GSTL is already helping one and I don't have a guest in line for the service desk I'll go to the other and see what they need, and take care of it if able (which most times I am since I have a walkie and pda, it's usually just if they need a supervisor override or change request that I'm not).

Very rarely do I go home without having finished catching up, but that's only because the last 2-3 hours are usually slower so I have time to catch back up and manage the heap of work to do between the somewhat sporadic guests. Luckily the first hour or two are like the last 2-3 hours, slow enough that if the closer didn't finish everything they were supposed to do you usually have time to do it for them.

The only time service desk really becomes easily manageable while also being super busy are the rare times when there's 4 people at it, 3 at a register, and one solely dedicated to doing all the defects/rewraps and collecting reshop from the checklanes.


----------



## redeye58

Foodave on par with Service Desk? Not even close, lol.
Did frontend 8 yrs as a specialist then GSA. 
Service desk is a cakewalk compared to FA during lunch rush.


----------



## RistrettoShots

Lol @redeye58, "degreaser demon" love that.


----------



## Retail Girl

FA has a lunch rush in some stores? Our FA lunch rush would be two TMs in line at the same time.  I'm glad to hear it's a successful endeavor in other stores!


----------



## redeye58

Nauzhror said:


> Shocked to find that Food Ave is higher than Cashier, especially Service Desk - I definitely find working at food ave to be less stressful/difficult than when I work food ave.


Paygrades aren't based on "stress" levels. Cashiers don't have to procure a food handler's license & training in FA def takes more than just a few hrs. And I'm sure you've never been in FA during a Steritech visit.


----------



## Retail Girl

FA/SB is not an area I would want to learn.  Too much cleaning and drink memorization for me.


----------



## Nauzhror

redeye58 said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocked to find that Food Ave is higher than Cashier, especially Service Desk - I definitely find working at food ave to be less stressful/difficult than when I work food ave.
> 
> 
> 
> Paygrades aren't based on "stress" levels. Cashiers don't have to procure a food handler's license & training in FA def takes more than just a few hrs. And I'm sure you've never been in FA during a Steritech visit.
Click to expand...


FA requiring a food handler's license seems beyond silly to me though. I've worked in three restaurants, and never needed to have such a license at any of them despite handling food regularly at all three.


----------



## Retail Girl

I'm surprised a food handler's license is required.  I would be fairly confident in saying that most of our FA people (especially the minors) don't have one.  Am I wrong in that?


----------



## RistrettoShots

I believe  only the TL needs to have a food handlers license. I know that I am the only other employee  at food ave that has a food managers certificate and  there has never been any talk about one. I also thought that u always need to have one on the wall somewhere but Ive never seen  one up. Also found  out last week that I'm just as qualified to be Tl as my current Tl is. Don't think I would make a very good manager though. But is anyone here aware about the whole food landline license thing? I have my counties health department one and  servsafe.  I'm probably more qualified than my tl LOL


----------



## RistrettoShots

I'm also aware that at all times someone is supposed to be in a food service establishment who holds a food handlers license. if the health department came into a restaurant and the person who held the license was not on the premises that the restaurant would be shut down. But steritech might not check for that and ik in other restaurants when health department comes in if "John appleseed"'s name was on the wall that another employee would just pretend to be him. This is probably why you didn't need a food handlers license in those restaurants. I heard its very common  but also different areas have different laws. I am in New York btw.


----------



## RistrettoShots

Correct. The only reason I have mine is because I went to a technical school for Culinary arts. I am only 18.. Also minors should not be working in food ave... They aren't aloud to operate equipment. Confused how they were hired... Should be some sort of state law. Weird.


----------



## redeye58

We're an A+ vol Pfresh store so we get year-round workouts
Every TM keyed in for FA at our store has a food handler's license - testing & cert paid for by spot. As part of our training, we also went through health laws for city/county & Steritech having had BOTH drop in back-to-back on several occasions.


----------



## StaticSun

Only our ETL-GE had a food license, and her name/picture were on the wall.

FATL only had to get her pizza hut training.


----------



## Nauzhror

Krissfak said:


> Correct. The only reason I have mine is because I went to a technical school for Culinary arts. I am only 18.. Also minors should not be working in food ave... They aren't aloud to operate equipment. Confused how they were hired... Should be some sort of state law. Weird.



Minors are allowed to operate all the equipment in food Ave.

Several million minors work in fast food restaurants in this country.


----------



## commiecorvus

Nauzhror said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocked to find that Food Ave is higher than Cashier, especially Service Desk - I definitely find working at food ave to be less stressful/difficult than when I work food ave.
> 
> 
> 
> Paygrades aren't based on "stress" levels. Cashiers don't have to procure a food handler's license & training in FA def takes more than just a few hrs. And I'm sure you've never been in FA during a Steritech visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA requiring a food handler's license seems beyond silly to me though. I've worked in three restaurants, and never needed to have such a license at any of them despite handling food regularly at all three.
Click to expand...


You can always tell the restaurants that don't have trained and licensed employees,
Just watch a few of those Restaurant Nightmare shows and you'll see the difference.

I worked restaurants for almost twenty years and you can walk into to the kitchen stand in the middle, do a turn and know which ones have trained and licensed crews.


----------



## Nauzhror

commiecorvus said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocked to find that Food Ave is higher than Cashier, especially Service Desk - I definitely find working at food ave to be less stressful/difficult than when I work food ave.
> 
> 
> 
> Paygrades aren't based on "stress" levels. Cashiers don't have to procure a food handler's license & training in FA def takes more than just a few hrs. And I'm sure you've never been in FA during a Steritech visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA requiring a food handler's license seems beyond silly to me though. I've worked in three restaurants, and never needed to have such a license at any of them despite handling food regularly at all three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can always tell the restaurants that don't have trained and licensed employees,
> Just watch a few of those Restaurant Nightmare shows and you'll see the difference.
> 
> I worked restaurants for almost twenty years and you can walk into to the kitchen stand in the middle, do a turn and know which ones have trained and licensed crews.
Click to expand...


Dunno, two of the three I worked at were "fast food" or similar: Wendys and Quiznos, but the third was Buffalo Wings & Rings, which also didn't require any licensing, but was a much more respectable restaurant, and served a larger variety of "Real food" (it's sort of like Buffalo Wild Wings, much smaller chain though, and better food quality, they don't freeze any meat, it's always fresh)


----------



## Retail Girl

Nearly all of our minors are hired for FA or cart attendant.


----------



## TiedAndDropped

Nauzhror said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocked to find that Food Ave is higher than Cashier, especially Service Desk - I definitely find working at food ave to be less stressful/difficult than when I work food ave.
> 
> 
> 
> Paygrades aren't based on "stress" levels. Cashiers don't have to procure a food handler's license & training in FA def takes more than just a few hrs. And I'm sure you've never been in FA during a Steritech visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA requiring a food handler's license seems beyond silly to me though. I've worked in three restaurants, and never needed to have such a license at any of them despite handling food regularly at all three.
Click to expand...


There are a lot of cultural differences across States/counties/cities.  From very lax regulation (Texas) to very strict (NY).


----------



## belegendary

What is N85 compared to base pay of 8.25? like how much more is that?


----------



## Nauzhror

I work guest service currently, but was asked today by the Price Accuracy TL if I was open to the idea of being trained in PA. How would this affect pay? Would I make different wages each day depending on what I was doing, or would all my shifts be at PA paygrade as opposed to cashier?


----------



## Retail Girl

If your TLs/ETL let you transfer your primary work center to pricing, then you would receive the 25 cent raise for all shifts.  If you are merely cross-trained there, picking up a shift or two a week, you will remain in your front end work center with the same pay.


----------



## Red Master

Do you get a raise for being a trainer?


----------



## daninnj

Nope


----------



## ZombiePanties31

How much more does a GSA make than a cashier?  Do GSA's usually get full time hours?


----------



## mrknownothing

ZombiePanties31 said:


> How much more does a GSA make than a cashier?  Do GSA's usually get full time hours?



The paygrade difference is generally $0.50, but that doesn't take merit raises into account. Whether or not GSAs get full time hours varies by store and depends on the headcount.


----------



## POGguy

Anyone know what the jump from N07 to N11 is?


----------



## mrknownothing

POGguy said:


> Anyone know what the jump from N07 to N11 is?



I believe N07 to N09 is $0.50, but I'm not sure about N09 to N11.


----------



## BigEyedPhish

XploitedFlow said:


> They wanted to cross train me in Receiving on top of BR / Flow, the number they gave me was a 50 cent raise.  From G7 to G9.   I almost laughed.
> 
> I already know receiving having covered for the guy for a week once.
> 
> So at this point I would be trained in Receiving, Flow, BR, and Plano, as well as all the equipment that comes with the Backroom and I still wouldn't be over 10 / hr.
> 
> Its sad.
> 
> .



I am a Perishables Assistant and trained Sales Floor/Instocks/BR/Plano/Pricing/Cashiering, and this is before I even get to my actual job, of Food Safety/Pfresh ordering/Vendor wrangling. sub $11/hr

it is most certainly sad.


----------



## APredux

POGguy said:


> Anyone know what the jump from N07 to N11 is?



When I went from N07 to N11 I was given a $1.50 raise, but I also went from a non-metro to a metro store. Honestly I'm not sure if Target takes that into account (I know Wal-Mart does).


----------



## 2nice2people

This out dated they eliminated specialists--- brand, electronics, ect


----------



## paidtosmile

APredux said:


> POGguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the jump from N07 to N11 is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I went from N07 to N11 I was given a $1.50 raise, but I also went from a non-metro to a metro store. Honestly I'm not sure if Target takes that into account (I know Wal-Mart does).
Click to expand...


I believe they do! I was talking to an HRTM the other day and she mentioned metro-area pay a couple of times.


----------



## eleuthreophile

Does anyone have a more recent list of paygrades? The one I found in this thread is from 2007.


----------



## mrknownothing

I think Formina Sage posted one from 2009. He's no longer with Spot, so he wouldn't be able to access that info anymore.


----------



## APredux

It's not exactly "secret", it's on workbench. That said, don't ask me where, I really don't remember  But I remember seeing the paygrades on there somewhere...


----------



## eleuthreophile

APredux said:


> It's not exactly "secret", it's on workbench. That said, don't ask me where, I really don't remember  But I remember seeing the paygrades on there somewhere...


I know it's somewhere but I couldn't find it last I looked.


----------



## 2nice2people

With minimum wage increase if they come in at minimum wage than go to a area w/ the .50 bump they are making almost as much as me & I'm in a bump up


----------



## goldbond

StateofTarget said:


> There are many reasons people can not get degrees.  Most ETLs came from middle/upper class family and mommy and daddy took care of them on a 4 year vacation.  The vast majority of ETLs at my store have never had a job before Target.  And I mean never.  Not even part time summer jobs.  There is only way one such a person could get away with that - mommy and daddy footing the bill.  Many TMs don't come from that kind of background.



Wow, is that seriously what people think of ETL's? What do people think of the ETL interns?
Asking out of curiosity because I am going to be one this summer and I did not come from a middle class family, I am paying my own way through school through working and student loans and I have been working since I was 16 from retail, restaurants, preschools, and now a building manager for my University. Mommy and daddy are not footing anything for me.....

I hope that didn't come off in a bad way or anything, I would just rather not have people jumping to that kind of conclusion about me when I start my internship or maybe afterwards get a position there.
Edit: I've been a lurker for a few months now and finally decided to make an account!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Welcome! Being an intern is the best way to get the etl job.


----------



## POGguy

goldbond said:


> Wow, is that seriously what people think of ETL's? What do people think of the ETL interns?
> Asking out of curiosity because I am going to be one this summer and I did not come from a middle class family, I am paying my own way through school through working and student loans and I have been working since I was 16 from retail, restaurants, preschools, and now a building manager for my University. Mommy and daddy are not footing anything for me.....
> 
> I hope that didn't come off in a bad way or anything, I would just rather not have people jumping to that kind of conclusion about me when I start my internship or maybe afterwards get a position there.
> Edit: I've been a lurker for a few months now and finally decided to make an account!


A lot do come from a background where everything was paid for them. I have my degree but I worked my ass off to get it with little help from anyone financially. It's unfair to lump everyone in that same group. But I know ETLs that do come in with no job experience what so ever, short of the intern experience. It's hard for people that have been working for years to have someone come in that's never worked before and take their direction. Just human nature. I know I respect much more the ETLs that took the hard route so to speak and worked their own way (not someone paid for them) through college. Because they have actually gone through it all before and understand what they are asking of people.


----------



## commiecorvus

Welcome to The Break Room @goldbond 

It's not fair that ETLs get lumped together in the straight-out-of-college-have-no-experience stereotype but the problem is there are so many of them that it's easy to do.
I've found that once an ETL proves themselves not to be of that ilk (and it doesn't take long) the team are ready and willing to work with them


----------



## BckRmBeast

Welcome to the board!  In general terms, yes that describes most ETLS to a T.  Of course there are always outliers and congratulations on your hard work!  I try not to judge anyone based on background but based on performance, attitude, work ethic , treatment of others etc.  I may pick up a VIBE from someone when first meeting them and I am usually correct but I have been wrong.   I will not jump to the conclusion someone is a useless POS until it has been demonstrated, but sadly many will have a bad impression of someone in your situation from the get go.  Keep your head up and I'm sure you will be an asset.


goldbond said:


> Wow, is that seriously what people think of ETL's? What do people think of the ETL interns?
> Asking out of curiosity because I am going to be one this summer and I did not come from a middle class family, I am paying my own way through school through working and student loans and I have been working since I was 16 from retail, restaurants, preschools, and now a building manager for my University. Mommy and daddy are not footing anything for me.....
> 
> I hope that didn't come off in a bad way or anything, I would just rather not have people jumping to that kind of conclusion about me when I start my internship or maybe afterwards get a position there.
> Edit: I've been a lurker for a few months now and finally decided to make an account!


About being an intern, most of those are complete jokes and are a huge waste of space, but there are exceptions. A big part of the intern problem is they are not given enough of the an overview before jumping into a project etc.


----------



## sigma7

To warrant this long post being in this thread, let me say that interns and EITs are the highest hourly pay grades to my knowledge. I'm not sure what the actual paygrade is because I don't think there's anything higher than an N17 for hourly TMs. Buts most make more than a starting SrTL would make.

As far as interns go I will say this: some are great, most are at or below average, and there are more terrible ones than great ones. I think a lot of the problem is the quality of hires that our staffing teams attain.

Five years ago my store had three interns and they were all awful. They didn't even try to cultivate working relationships with anyone in the store other than the STL and their mentor ETL. They didn't ask for input and just expected buy in on their projects from the team. Not a one of them was offered a position after the summer.

Four years ago we had two interns that probably couldn't even spell their name right 9 times out of 10.
Nice people with just no common sense or business sense.

Three years ago my store had one intern who just couldn't get it. She was not cut out for AP. Somehow she ended up with an offer, but has done decent in a different workcenter from what I've heard.

Two years ago we had two interns. One of them had worked for target for a few years and one had no experience. The one who worked for target did a good job of maintaining a working relationship with the team. She had the benefit of just having to learn the things specific to her role, not all of Target. The other one was a relentless cheerleader (hadn't had time to see behind the curtain), but she also gave it her all and worked her butt off for her workcenter. They both got well deserved offers and actually stayed on as extended interns until they graduated. The one who had previous target experience left the company shortly after and the other has done okay as an ETL-HR. She's started to notice that all that glitters ain't gold.

Last year we had one intern who was very bright. Very inquisitive, smart, logical, and displayed high critical thinking skills. She was the dream intern. Asked awesome questions, valued everyone's experience, would ask questions of everyone in the store she came across. Went out of her way to be trained in all processes to really understand how all the systems and processes work together. My only regret for her is that she interned at my, what was at the time, shit show of a store. She is doing amazing as an ETL now and her team loves her.

I think the internship experience is more realistic now than it was a few years back. Interns are now supposed to basically train for about a quarter of their internship on all things Target, half of their internship for their role, and spend the last quarter running their workcenter with their mentor ETL overseeing things. Not necessarily how it works out, but it's much more realistic than having them follow around the exec team for most of the summer then work on a project they dreamed up for a few weeks near the end and slap together a presentation for the STLs and district team on their last day.

tl;dr
By and large many interns and new ETLs have no clue what they are doing. This is to be expected. A willingness to learn, treating people with respect, common sense, solid work ethic, and a dash of humility will take you far and earn you the respect of your peers and TMs.

Sadly a lot of new ETLs and interns see the word "executive" and understandably assume that they'll be working in an office writing and reviewing reports and never having to do grunt work. Then they get to their new store as an ETL with no clue how to actually run things and don't realize they have a team who is wont to trust a brand new leader when they've lost count of all the fresh eyed executives who have run screaming into the night.

It's not an easy gig, but I also don't think Target does a fair job of providing support and realistic expectations to their interns and new ETLs. Unfortunately for the company, Target has a historically systemic problem with poor leadership from the top down.

still tl;dr
Good luck and treat your team with respect.


----------



## BigEyedPhish

commiecorvus said:


> Welcome to The Break Room @goldbond
> 
> It's not fair that ETLs get lumped together in the straight-out-of-college-have-no-experience stereotype but the problem is there are so many of them that it's easy to do.
> *I've found that once an ETL proves themselves not to be of that ilk (and it doesn't take long) the team are ready and willing to work with them*



Which is exactly why Target should promote from within, especially keeping people in the same store... I realize that there _*could* _be conflicts of interest, but I have always thought that people work harder for people they have a history/_*have worked hard with*. _Rather than some random guy that has a title.

The one thing I try to maintain (even though I am just a PA i am expected to be the "team lead") in market when my TL isn't there (which is never). I work hard with my TMs and usually take the grunt work onto myself (pushing a full blat of milk a half mile to our cooler/filling turkeys/stuff that sucks but I know builds respect). Having done this I honestly am now looked at by them as the REAL leader in market and will understand why I ask them to do something.

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to get very far with my ETLs


----------



## goldbond

Thank you everyone for your responses! It helps to really hear information/advice from people who work there that are not just recruiters/pulse blogs etc.


----------



## 2nice2people

I'm hearing that they are bringing "brand team members" back


----------



## Flabbergasted

Brand TMs still exist. We have two of them.


----------



## 2nice2people

Yeah they got rid of brand TM but bringing them back.'problem is if your already in a 50 cent bump up spot its a lateral move


----------



## Isitonlyme

Has anyone taking the expert pay grade increase I'm wondering if my raise was normal


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Thanks, @RetailWorld 
PG 11 - New TL
PG 13 - "Established TL", about +1.25. After being PG11 for a year, you can promote into this without an interview
PG 15 - "Expert" TL - Set number per district. Another +1-2 per hour. Might have to interview for this, depends on district. Usually you're in position for 3 years
PG 17 - "Sr. TL" - LOD duties. Each store has a set amount. Usually another dollar above PG15. Can move from PG13 to PG17 skipping PG15. Definitely interview for this.


----------



## On6

AP starts higher. I'm APS, PG15. APTL in my district starts at PG15 also.


----------



## Redzee

Are there any official or unofficial limits to what a tm can make per hour? Are longer term employees who don't have managerial aspirations viewed negatively? Asants just curious.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Redzee said:


> Are there any official or unofficial limits to what a tm can make per hour? Are longer term employees who don't have managerial aspirations viewed negatively? Asants just curious.


We get the shaft every time, depends on your etl.


----------



## Isitonlyme

Store is implementing a new position. For mannequins a brand tl paygrade 19


----------



## tellmeaboutatime

If you are making way over the average for your position, you keep your head down and your mouth shut!


----------



## Kartman

Words of wisdom!


----------



## andy

Where does Pfresh assistant fall on here? Deli tm?


----------



## Patty

Do we go up to $10 next year when Walmart raisez starti g pay to $10?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

andy said:


> Where does Pfresh assistant fall on here? Deli tm?


Deli & pfresh asst are Pg09


----------



## SFSFun

Patty said:


> Do we go up to $10 next year when Walmart raisez starti g pay to $10?


I'm betting on it but there hasn't been any official word on it yet.


----------



## PassinTime

Patty said:


> Do we go up to $10 next year when Walmart raisez starti g pay to $10?



My STL told me that that wouldn't be decided until next year.  Guess it depends on how many TM Target loses or how much pressure Target gets from the public.


----------



## Asuras

I work in a Super Target. I was the Meat Department Food Assistant and was promoted to Team Lead in May. My Pay Grade is listed as: N15. What does the N stand for?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Asuras said:


> I work in a Super Target. I was the Meat Department Food Assistant and was promoted to Team Lead in May. My Pay Grade is listed as: N15. What does the N stand for?


Non exempt.


----------



## YourPPTL

Isitonlyme said:


> Store is implementing a new position. For mannequins a brand tl paygrade 19


Show proof that this is a 19.   All paper work says its a 17. Never heard of a 19


----------



## Beckt5500

Visual Merchandising Team Leader is the new team lead position and it will be a PG-17. Not a SnrTL though.


----------



## kpat

Would anyone know what a new planno tm makes? I work in dist. 300 and have no clue.. I'm on flow atm.


----------



## Captainzim

kpat said:


> Would anyone know what a new planno tm makes? I work in dist. 300 and have no clue.. I'm on flow atm.


I think plano is same paygrade or a slight drop in pay.


----------



## softliness

PLan is a PG5 Flow is a PG 7 so you would  most likely take a .25 cent pay cut assuming the pay scale is the same in your store as it was in mine However they may not take anything away from you it kinda depends on your hr i know flow team members who stepped down to sales floor in one store who were allowed to keep their current pay while in my last store they were forced to take a pay cut


----------



## mrknownothing

ASANTS, but I'm pretty sure plano is N07.


----------



## paidtosmile

mrknownothing said:


> ASANTS, but I'm pretty sure plano is N07.



Correct, Plano is pay grade 7. Same as flow, GSA, and electronics.


----------



## Amaazingdude

Nijinsky said:


> Do we go up to $10 next year when Walmart raisez starti g pay to $10?


I hope not. Lower hours and not fair to long time workers. I would agree if there was a cost of living increase for everyone


----------



## Caesar82

Is there an organizational chart anywhere that can break this down visually?  Like STL---ETL---TL---TM?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Caesar82 said:


> Is there an organizational chart anywhere that can break this down visually?  Like STL---ETL---TL---TM?


Spot might not like that info here, larger stores in major metro areas have higher pay.
You can ck on glassdoor.


----------



## doxiemama

New seasonal help at my store are starting at $9.50 for tm, many of whom are just high schoolers.  Those of us who have been tms for a couple of years were bumped up to $9.50 because that was the fair thing to do.  Seriously?  We're only valued as much as folks with no experience?


----------



## cobycord

xtwoonamatchx said:


> [MOD]Complete paygrade list found here: http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/177-Store-Paygrades?p=83065&viewfull=1#post83065[/MOD]
> 
> Hey everyone! I used to browse thebreakroom.org every once in a while so I'm definitely glad it is back up and running. I was curious though if anyone has the list of paygrades from cashier to sr.TL. I feel like I saw it before, and I found something on workbench but it stops at PG 11, and I would like to know the TL paygrades.
> 
> Thanks!


Is there a knew link for this?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

That link is dead. What were you looking for?


----------



## cobycord

Well I'm going up for interviews for the summer executive internship and I was wondering what my pay scale would be if i were to get it.


----------



## YourPPTL

softliness said:


> PLan is a PG5 Flow is a PG 7 so you would  most likely take a .25 cent pay cut assuming the pay scale is the same in your store as it was in mine However they may not take anything away from you it kinda depends on your hr i know flow team members who stepped down to sales floor in one store who were allowed to keep their current pay while in my last store they were forced to take a pay cut


Plano is a pg 7 same as flow price change is a 5


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

cobycord said:


> Well I'm going up for interviews for the summer executive internship and I was wondering what my pay scale would be if i were to get it.


Those questions should be asked at the interview, spot is known to change their mind at the last second. Partner with your etl for the interview prep now.


----------



## mrknownothing

cobycord said:


> Is there a knew link for this?





Hardlinesmaster said:


> That link is dead. What were you looking for?



That link was from the vBulletin site and is now broken. Here is the XenForo link to that post: https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/store-paygrades.177/page-7#post-83065

Note: The linked document was created/last revised in 2009. It is now largely outdated, but many of the storeside positions remain in the same paygrades. You can also look at our slightly less outdated paygrade chart on the wiki: Login required - TBRWiki


----------



## TK63

Shoe specialist is N09?! Has that changed? I was a shoe specialist in 2012 and was only moved up to N05..


----------



## 001275

I just got promoted to a N17 from a N13. Is it normal not to interview for this? I didn't even have any type of interview/questionnaire for N11 to N13. Consider myself lucky or nah?


----------



## mrknownothing

001275 said:


> I just got promoted to a N17 from a N13. Is it normal not to interview for this? I didn't even have any type of interview/questionnaire for N11 to N13. Consider myself lucky or nah?



I'm surprised they didn't interview you for SrTL. SrTL is kind of a big deal.


----------



## mrknownothing

TK63 said:


> Shoe specialist is N09?! Has that changed? I was a shoe specialist in 2012 and was only moved up to N05..



There are no specialist positions anymore. If you were a merchandising brand team member in shoes, then N05 is correct.


----------



## TK63

mrknownothing said:


> There are no specialist positions anymore. If you were a merchandising brand team member in shoes, then N05 is correct.


 
Ok thanks! For a second I thought I had been cheated. My softlines LOD back then was evil so I wouldn't be surprised.. lol.


----------



## BTerrydoeswork

I'm a Plano/Presentation team member, our signing person retired and I was told "plano is absorbing the signing duties" which were given to me with no training at all, just "you've been on plano long enough to know what goes where".
 so I guess my question is should I be asking for a raise if Plano is NO5 and Signing is NO7? I still do plano about half the time so I'm confused as to how that would work?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

BTerrydoeswork said:


> I'm a Plano/Presentation team member, our signing person retired and I was told "plano is absorbing the signing duties" which were given to me with no training at all, just "you've been on plano long enough to know what goes where".
> so I guess my question is should I be asking for a raise if Plano is NO5 and Signing is NO7? I still do plano about half the time so I'm confused as to how that would work?


Talk to your hr about it.


----------



## YourPPTL

BTerrydoeswork said:


> I'm a Plano/Presentation team member, our signing person retired and I was told "plano is absorbing the signing duties" which were given to me with no training at all, just "you've been on plano long enough to know what goes where".
> so I guess my question is should I be asking for a raise if Plano is NO5 and Signing is NO7? I still do plano about half the time so I'm confused as to how that would work?


Plano is a 7 where I come from


----------



## FiestyPlano

mrknownothing said:


> That link was from the vBulletin site and is now broken. Here is the XenForo link to that post: https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/store-paygrades.177/page-7#post-83065
> 
> Note: The linked document was created/last revised in 2009. It is now largely outdated, but many of the storeside positions remain in the same paygrades. You can also look at our slightly less outdated paygrade chart on the wiki: Login required - TBRWiki


I hope that's inaccurate since I'm a Plano tl and I'm an n11


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters

FiestyPlano said:


> I hope that's inaccurate since I'm a Plano tl and I'm an n11


Doesn't really matter since paygrades have gone ahead and shat themselves this year. Technically they don't exist now.


----------



## FiestyPlano

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Doesn't really matter since paygrades have gone ahead and shat themselves this year. Technically they don't exist now.


When it comes to money I always care! Especially if it could have actually made a difference for the amount of time I have been a team lead


----------



## glo

HLTL, N15.


----------



## Firefox

FiestyPlano said:


> I hope that's inaccurate since I'm a Plano tl and I'm an n11



That list was last updated in 2009. It even lists Electronics TM as being N03.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters

FiestyPlano said:


> When it comes to money I always care! Especially if it could have actually made a difference for the amount of time I have been a team lead


Part of the difference in paygrade was a matter of if you were hired outside of the company or from within.


----------



## FiestyPlano

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Part of the difference in paygrade was a matter of if you were hired outside of the company or from within.


I was hired from within so I feel it should be higher than hiring outside the company


----------



## kingpin003

Heh, that's not exactly how that works. Target knows you'll accept an offer that is less than an external hire, so they offer what they want.


----------



## Rarejem

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Part of the difference in paygrade was a matter of if you were hired outside of the company or from within.


No it isn't.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters

Rarejem said:


> No it isn't.


And yet it was, if you were hired as leadership outside the company you started at a 13 while internal was 11.


----------



## mrknownothing

FiestyPlano said:


> I hope that's inaccurate since I'm a Plano tl and I'm an n11



At some point in the last few years (obviously after the document was last edited), Spot decided that newly promoted TLs would be N11 instead of N13.


----------



## FiestyPlano

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> And yet it was, if you were hired as leadership outside the company you started at a 13 while internal was 11.


This is bullseye crap. 



mrknownothing said:


> At some point in the last few years (obviously after the document was last edited), Spot decided that newly promoted TLs would be N11 instead of N13.


Spot always letting me down


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters

FiestyPlano said:


> This is bullseye crap.
> 
> 
> Spot always letting me down


IIRC there wasn't much, if any, of a pay difference between the two, it was just a system designation. I could be completely wrong though, it has been a while since I last saw HRs list.


----------



## mrknownothing

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> IIRC there wasn't much, if any, of a pay difference between the two, it was just a system designation. I could be completely wrong though, it has been a while since I last saw HRs list.



I think after a year or so, you could go through an interview or something and go up to N13. Or maybe I'm thinking of the ETL progression.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters

mrknownothing said:


> I think after a year or so, you could go through an interview or something and go up to N13. Or maybe I'm thinking of the ETL progression.


ETLs could move up to what amounted to a training paygrade, TLs can also do something similar for pay increase. Our SBTL did , but I never asked for any details.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

From another thread:
One of the most common sources of confusion is Target's pay and minimum wage policy. Make sure you ask HR if you need answers to specific questions(we can give you likely answers, but nothing official), but I'd like to answer a few questions that always seem to pop up. On to the juicy details:

*What is Target's minimum wage?*
Unless your state or city has a higher amount it is currently $10.00 for N03. The amount is higher for different workcenters.

*What does [workcenter] make?*
It depends upon the paygrade. Target's TM pay scale runs from N03-N17, but only includes odd numbers. At each level there is an increase in pay. 

N03 = Base pay [usually minimum wage](Cashier, Cart Attendant, Sales Floor)
N05 = Base + 25 cents (Instocks, Pricing, GSA, Brand TM)
N07 = Base + 50 cents (Flow, Backroom, Presentation, PA)
N09 = Base + 75 cents (TPS)
N11 = Base + 2.25 (Sr TPS)
N13 = Base + 3.00 (TL, APS)
N15 = Base + 4.00 (AP TL, Sr APS)
N17 = Base + 5.00 (Sr TL, PMT, VML)

*If I promote to TL, does that mean I get a $3 raise?*
Only if you are currently at N03 and promoting to N13. You have to subtract the raises already in your current paygrade, since you've already earned those. Someone who promoted from N07->N13 would receive a $2.50(3.00-0.50) raise.

*What would I make in [state/city]?*
That depends! Everywhere has different minimum wage laws, but a quick google search will be the easiest way to find out. The answer is complicated because it depends on your workcenter, tenure, the minimum wage of the area, shift differential, key carrier status, etc. 

*So you can't tell me?*
You can take the minimum wage, and add the increase for your paygrade. That's a pretty good idea of where it'll be. You may make a little more if you work overnight or early morning, usually a $1.00 per hour shift differential.

*$1.00! How can I score some of that sweet, delicious shift differential?*
Sell your soul to Target. If you work at least 3 hours between 10 PM and 8 AM(sorry 6 AM stores!) you will receive differential for the number of hours between those times. If you work early AM and work 4 AM-9 AM, you would receive 4 hours of shift differential and 1 hour without.

*What happens when we change unload times?*
If you are switching from early AM to a later unload process that no longer qualifies, you may see some shift differential rolled into your base pay if you worked hours between those times. If you didn't work early AM, no soup (shift diff) for you.

*If I transfer to somewhere with a higher minimum wage, what happens?*
If you are lower than the base pay for your paygrade in that area, you will see an increase to that base. 

*Does Target take away pay if I transfer to somewhere with a lower minimum wage?*
You should get to keep your current wage, even if it is higher than your new area's base pay. Great success!

*What happens when the minimum wage increases in my area?*
The floor for your workcenter is bumped up. Any team members lower than the new base for their workcenter(see above) will see an increase. If you already make more than that, you will not see any increase. 

*So does that mean new team members make the same as veterans?*
Probably. Target's standard procedure is to bump up the floor only, which brings newer TMs closer to vets. It is possible if you have long tenure you may be above the new floor, but less likely as minimum wage continues to climb.

*Why don't increases apply to everyone? Wouldn't that be fair?*
The reality is that Target is not going to pay more for payroll than it needs to. Target complies with minimum wage laws when they are higher than company-wide minimums.

*So how can I make more money?*
To quote my DTL: "Merit raises are not intended to be large. Promote." 
I don't see that changing any time soon, especially as minimum wage goes up. I recommend cross-training.

Do you have any burning questions that aren't answered here? New insight to share? Let me know!
Thanks
kingpin003, Today at 7:59 AM


----------



## On6

^ 

For me TPS was $1.00 above base. When I got SR TPS I got a $2.25 raise, which put me $3.25 above base. APS promotion gave me another $1.00 raise, so $4.25 above base. SR APS recently was another $1.00 raise so $5.25 above base. 

No idea if this was more specific to my area though.


----------



## Flow Warrior

*"$1.00! How can I score some of that sweet, delicious shift differential?*
Sell your soul to Target. If you work at least 3 hours between 10 PM and 8 AM(sorry 6 AM stores!) you will receive differential for the number of hours between those times. If you work early AM and work 4 AM-9 AM, you would receive 4 hours of shift differential and 1 hour without."

No, you don't get shift differential from 5 am to 8. Its stops at 5. When we went to four am for post black friday to first week of January we got shift differential of a $1 for that hour between 4 and 5.


----------



## SFSFun

Flow Warrior said:


> *"$1.00! How can I score some of that sweet, delicious shift differential?*
> Sell your soul to Target. If you work at least 3 hours between 10 PM and 8 AM(sorry 6 AM stores!) you will receive differential for the number of hours between those times. If you work early AM and work 4 AM-9 AM, you would receive 4 hours of shift differential and 1 hour without."
> 
> No, you don't get shift differential from 5 am to 8. Its stops at 5. When we went to four am for post black friday to first week of January we got shift differential of a $1 for that hour between 4 and 5.


Maybe your store was the exception to that because I got that extra dollar up until 8am.


----------



## mrknownothing

Flow Warrior said:


> *"$1.00! How can I score some of that sweet, delicious shift differential?*
> Sell your soul to Target. If you work at least 3 hours between 10 PM and 8 AM(sorry 6 AM stores!) you will receive differential for the number of hours between those times. If you work early AM and work 4 AM-9 AM, you would receive 4 hours of shift differential and 1 hour without."
> 
> No, you don't get shift differential from 5 am to 8. Its stops at 5. When we went to four am for post black friday to first week of January we got shift differential of a $1 for that hour between 4 and 5.





SFSFun said:


> Maybe your store was the exception to that because I got that extra dollar up until 8am.



Some stores got rid of shift differential and just added it to the hourly rate for the affected workcenters.


----------



## aspiringETL

When I'm scheduled for early morning PA shifts they love scheduling *just* so they don't pay me the differential. lol


----------



## SFSFun

mrknownothing said:


> Some stores got rid of shift differential and just added it to the hourly rate for the affected workcenters.


That's what ours did years ago when we went to 6am, but when we went 4am and then overnight last November/December, we still got the shift diff.


----------



## Archghost

If you're a cashier and you switch to Guest Service Desk, do you get a little pay raise? Just wondering for a co-worker.


----------



## Anelmi

Archghost said:


> If you're a cashier and you switch to Guest Service Desk, do you get a little pay raise? Just wondering for a co-worker.



Only if you are GSA...not if you are a cashier that happens to work at GS.


----------



## mrknownothing

Anelmi said:


> Only if you are GSA...not if you are a cashier that happens to work at GS.



This. Cashier and service desk are the same paygrade.


----------



## HRZone

Flow Warrior said:


> *"$1.00! How can I score some of that sweet, delicious shift differential?*
> Sell your soul to Target. If you work at least 3 hours between 10 PM and 8 AM(sorry 6 AM stores!) you will receive differential for the number of hours between those times. If you work early AM and work 4 AM-9 AM, you would receive 4 hours of shift differential and 1 hour without."
> 
> No, you don't get shift differential from 5 am to 8. Its stops at 5. When we went to four am for post black friday to first week of January we got shift differential of a $1 for that hour between 4 and 5.



Asants I work flow from 4 to 8 and get the extra dollar each hour


----------



## SFSFun

HRZone said:


> Asants I work flow from 4 to 8 and get the extra dollar each hour


I don't think that's even asants. It should be the same for everyone and they were probably just wrong.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Some stores may not have the extra 1.00 option, if they are a 6am store. It usually starts before 5:30am.


----------



## fewd

Does anyone know what pay grade the new Food Team will be under?


----------



## qmosqueen

Don't know but cannot be more than me a perishable assistant   After three years and a half only making 11.44 per hour.   So I would say food team would start at probably only 50 cents more than a cashier.


----------



## fewd

I don't think there's going to be a PA anymore. The reason why I'm so confused is because (at my store at least) food team is made up of people from flow, sales floor, and back room but everyone is getting a raise so I feel like it would have to be more than 50 cents just so that it would actually be a bump for everyone and not just sales floor.


----------



## HRZone

fewd said:


> Does anyone know what pay grade the new Food Team will be under?



N07 I believe I will double check


----------



## pinkp2ie

N03 = Base pay [usually minimum wage](Cashier, Cart Attendant, Sales Floor)
N05 = Base + 25 cents (Instocks, Pricing, GSA, Brand TM)
N07 = Base + 50 cents (Flow, Backroom, Presentation, PA)
N09 = Base + 75 cents (TPS)
N11 = Base + 2.25 (Sr TPS)
N13 = Base + 3.00 (TL, APS)
N15 = Base + 4.00 (AP TL, Sr APS)
N17 = Base + 5.00 (Sr TL, PMT, VML)

Wow lol.... So i'm N07 (nice) but STPS only makes 25 cents more then the electronics tm?!?!?! Wow!!


----------



## On6

pinkp2ie said:


> N03 = Base pay [usually minimum wage](Cashier, Cart Attendant, Sales Floor)
> N05 = Base + 25 cents (Instocks, Pricing, GSA, Brand TM)
> N07 = Base + 50 cents (Flow, Backroom, Presentation, PA)
> N09 = Base + 75 cents (TPS)
> N11 = Base + 2.25 (Sr TPS)
> N13 = Base + 3.00 (TL, APS)
> N15 = Base + 4.00 (AP TL, Sr APS)
> N17 = Base + 5.00 (Sr TL, PMT, VML)
> 
> Wow lol.... So i'm N07 (nice) but STPS only makes 25 cents more then the electronics tm?!?!?! Wow!!


TPS is $1.00 over base. So 50 cents above N07. 

And my SR TPS promotion was a $2.25 raise over what I was already making as TPS. So in my district it was $3.25 over base.


----------



## SweatyShirts

So I'm (as a backroom tm originally) looking into start cross-training into cashier and hardlines as part of an end goal of getting into electronics and one of the questions I asked my ETL-HR was about the pay because I previously read somewhere else that backroom TMs fall under a higher bracket than what I'm looking to train as.

Well she just gave me a weird look and muttered something about how I'm already at base pay. According this chart I should be making more, right?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Hr tm's are paid more than salesfloor, depending on area.


----------



## HRZone

SweatyShirts said:


> So I'm (as a backroom tm originally) looking into start cross-training into cashier and hardlines as part of an end goal of getting into electronics and one of the questions I asked my ETL-HR was about the pay because I previously read somewhere else that backroom TMs fall under a higher bracket than what I'm looking to train as.
> 
> Well she just gave me a weird look and muttered something about how I'm already at base pay. According this chart I should be making more, right?



You should make 50 cents over base. Ask your HR TM if you are actually keyed as a backroom tm. We have folks keyed as hardlines who only work backroom.


----------



## Umichfan21

so bike builder is PG7? so if I'm the only one in the store building them should I get the $10.50 + my yearly raise?


----------



## Yetive

Are half your hours building bikes?  That's how it works. If you are the only one, I would still ask if I were you. Can't hurt.


----------



## Umichfan21

Yetive said:


> Are half your hours building bikes?  That's how it works. If you are the only one, I would still ask if I were you. Can't hurt.


I guess we only have 5 store hours to build bikes so I work all those 5 a week


----------



## Yetive

I would still ask.  Why not?


----------



## HRZone

Umichfan21 said:


> so bike builder is PG7? so if I'm the only one in the store building them should I get the $10.50 + my yearly raise?



Our bike builder is normally a hardlines tm so even when he is building bikes he still makes n03 pay.


----------



## SFSFun

Umichfan21 said:


> I guess we only have 5 store hours to build bikes so I work all those 5 a week


So you would have to work less than 10 hours per week total in order for half your hours to be in bike building.

But as others have said it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Ringwraith917

Umichfan21 said:


> so bike builder is PG7? so if I'm the only one in the store building them should I get the $10.50 + my yearly raise?


I don't see why not. I'm in the same situation in my store and I am "Bike Builder" as my primary designation, even though a majority of my hours are spent on a different team. Bike builder has to be certified, inspects all bikes that are returned, and is ultimately responsible for the safety of our guests who purchase bikes (that's why you have to initial and date every bike with a Safe Ride sticker).

My store is screwed if I ever quit, get fired, or injured. I'm the only certified bike builder, I do the RFID scan every week (consistently green), and I'm one of 3 instocks trained TMs.


----------



## SFSFun

Ringwraith917 said:


> that's why you have to initial and date every bike with a Safe Ride sticker)


So I definitely have not been doing that, and I'm pretty sure none of the other trained bike builders in the store do it either...


----------



## Ringwraith917

SFSFun said:


> So I definitely have not been doing that, and I'm pretty sure none of the other trained bike builders in the store do it either...


Getting off the thread topic now but you really should, if only to CYA against bad assembly by the other builders. SF8754


----------



## HRZone

Here's the latest list as of May.

Pay grade 3

Brand attendant
Cart attendant
Fitting room
Operator
Cashier
Salesfloor (hardlines/softlines)
Guest service tm
Paygrade 5

Food Service
Instocks
Merchandise brand
Price accuracy
Sales floor tm food
Pay grade 7

Electronics
Entertainment
Fulfillment team member
Food team member
GSA
Hrtm
Just in time fulfillment
Backroom day/early/overnight
Flow/early/overnight
Offsite warehouse driver
Plano
Reticket team member (Alaska hawaii only)
Bike builder
Starbucks
Express HR
Express team member
Pay grade 9

Deli tm
Grocery food assistant formerly PA
Reciever/reverse logistics
Signing tm
TPS
Pay grade 11

Baker
Cake decorator
Senior TPS
Express asset protection
Pay grade 13

Aps
Food team leader
Food Service team leader
Guest service team leader
Human Resource team leader
Logistics team lead offsite key carrier
Backroom TL
Instocks tl
Food tl
Plano tl
Price accuracy tl
Price and presentation T
Replenishment tl
Sales floor tl
Pay grade 15

APTL
Senior aps
Food team lead
Food Service TL
Guest service tl
Human Resource tl
Log offsite key carrier
Backroom tl
Flow tl
Pricing tl
Plano tl
Pptl
Sales floor tl
Visual merchandiser
Pay grade 17

Senior team leader
Senior team lead food
Senior team lead replenishment
Senior team lead sales floor
Visual merchandiser team lead
Property management technician
Express pmt
Express team lead


----------



## Yetive

FSA food service assistant PG 9


----------



## Asuras

Why is food service tl listed twice under 2 paygrades?


----------



## Yetive

All of the TLs can be PG 13 or 15.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

missing under pg5: gstm and oputm


----------



## HRZone

Amanda Cantwell said:


> missing under pg5: gstm and oputm



Thanks I added gstl.

Order pickup is it's own workcenter now but they haven't opened a position for it yet. Order pickup is still a service desk tm or cashier.


----------



## Motorhead

I think food assistants(PAs) should be PG 11 not 09. We're underpaid especially now that we have grocery end to end and it's $1.50 more right?


----------



## pinkp2ie

Ringwraith917 said:


> View attachment 3288
> Getting off the thread topic now but you really should, if only to CYA against bad assembly by the other builders. SF8754



Wow, they trained me for like less then two hours (out of a 4 hour shift, one hour was used to help flow, last hour was helped to push truck, minus another for 15)
i would of loved to build bikes for good.


----------



## HRZone

Motorhead said:


> I think food assistants(PAs) should be PG 11 not 09. We're underpaid especially now that we have grocery end to end and it's $1.50 more right?



They didn't give food assistants a raise because in theory you should not have more duties with end to end you are doing what you already did. They gave a raise to consumables tms since they were making the store minimum


----------



## pinkp2ie

My store's new TPS is getting +$2 over base. Interesting.


----------



## SFSFun

pinkp2ie said:


> My store's new TPS is getting +$2 over base. Interesting.


Unless you are HR or that TPS, you can't know that for sure.


----------



## subotai54

So if base is $10, hardlines TL makes $11.25?  That seems... very low.  I always figured they were 13+


----------



## SFSFun

subotai54 said:


> So if base is $10, hardlines TL makes $11.25?  That seems... very low.  I always figured they were 13+


No, where did you get that from? Pretty sure TLs get $3 over base. And even then, it's unusual for a TL to be at the base of their paygrade (meaning they haven't been with the company long enough to earn any annual raises).


----------



## subotai54

SFSFun said:


> No, where did you get that from? Pretty sure TLs get $3 over base. And even then, it's unusual for a TL to be at the base of their paygrade (meaning they haven't been with the company long enough to earn any annual raises).



Yeah I was reading that super wrong. I thought each paygrade was just +.25, but there's a jump. My bad!


----------



## PM2NO

It's 25 cents from 3 to 5, 50 cents from 3 to 7 I believe, $1.00 from 3 to 9, not sure on the 3 to 11 or 3 to 13 as I jumped to a 17 from a 9. From 9 to 17 it's 4.50


----------



## subotai54

HRZone said:


> Here's the latest list as of May.
> 
> Pay grade 3
> 
> Brand attendant
> Cart attendant
> Fitting room
> Operator
> Cashier
> Salesfloor (hardlines/softlines)
> Guest service tm
> Paygrade 5
> 
> Food Service
> Instocks
> Merchandise brand
> Price accuracy
> Sales floor tm food
> Pay grade 7
> 
> Electronics
> Entertainment
> Fulfillment team member
> Food team member
> GSA
> Hrtm
> Just in time fulfillment
> Backroom day/early/overnight
> Flow/early/overnight
> Offsite warehouse driver
> Plano
> Reticket team member (Alaska hawaii only)
> Bike builder
> Starbucks
> Express HR
> Express team member
> Pay grade 9
> 
> Deli tm
> Grocery food assistant formerly PA
> Reciever/reverse logistics
> Signing tm
> TPS
> Pay grade 11
> 
> Baker
> Cake decorator
> Senior TPS
> Express asset protection
> Pay grade 13
> 
> Aps
> Food team leader
> Food Service team leader
> Guest service team leader
> Human Resource team leader
> Logistics team lead offsite key carrier
> Backroom TL
> Instocks tl
> Food tl
> Plano tl
> Price accuracy tl
> Price and presentation T
> Replenishment tl
> Sales floor tl
> Pay grade 15
> 
> APTL
> Senior aps
> Food team lead
> Food Service TL
> Guest service tl
> Human Resource tl
> Log offsite key carrier
> Backroom tl
> Flow tl
> Pricing tl
> Plano tl
> Pptl
> Sales floor tl
> Visual merchandiser
> Pay grade 17
> 
> Senior team leader
> Senior team lead food
> Senior team lead replenishment
> Senior team lead sales floor
> Visual merchandiser team lead
> Property management technician
> Express pmt
> Express team lead



I saw someone in another thread mention that electronics is now just base pay. Have you heard about this?


----------



## HRZone

subotai54 said:


> I saw someone in another thread mention that electronics is now just base pay. Have you heard about this?



Yes although it's to the stores discretion you are allowed to give them the 50 cents if they have the right experience. Still ridiculous to change the policy in the first place.


----------



## subotai54

HRZone said:


> Yes although it's to the stores discretion you are allowed to give them the 50 cents if they have the right experience. Still ridiculous to change the policy in the first place.



That's so crazy!  We lost >half our electronics team members in a like 5 month period and they never hired anyone, but then hired to full all at once. I wonder if they were told to wait for the lower pay grade? I think about 3 weeks ago.

Considering that you have so much more to do as an electronics team member with additional responsibilities, the paygrade jump was appropriate.


----------



## Anelmi

I still think GSTMs should get more than a standard cashier bc at least at my store, I'm doing far more than just scanning and bagging.


----------



## HRZone

Anelmi said:


> I still think GSTMs should get more than a standard cashier bc at least at my store, I'm doing far more than just scanning and bagging.



Totally reasonable to have it be .25 cents more which is less than a GSA (also underpaid)


----------



## Schind

HRZone said:


> Totally reasonable to have it be .25 cents more which is less than a GSA (also underpaid)



I think Service Desk should be N05, and GSA should be N09. I understand that both of these positions are stepping stones in many cases, but I've never understood why GSA is the same paygrade as electronics and Starbucks (and Service Desk is the same as Cart Attendant).


----------



## notfit05

SLigtly confused about all the different pay grades but could someone enlighten me, what is the actual avg starting pay or avg pay for a etl and in the way of rank what is that equivalent to? Like an assistant store mamnager ? Or below that .  Or what are the top three -four positions in the store pay wise


----------



## HRZone

notfit05 said:


> SLigtly confused about all the different pay grades but could someone enlighten me, what is the actual avg starting pay or avg pay for a etl and in the way of rank what is that equivalent to? Like an assistant store mamnager ? Or below that .  Or what are the top three -four positions in the store pay wise



Your post doesn't make a lot of sense. Depends on where you live. ETLs where I live start at around 60-65K.

We have one over 80k but that's not the normal.

That is an assistant store manager.

Obviously top pay is as follows STL, ETL and then the paygrades listed.


----------



## notfit05

HRZone said:


> Your post doesn't make a lot of sense. Depends on where you live. ETLs where I live start at around 60-65K.
> 
> We have one over 80k but that's not the normal.
> 
> That is an assistant store manager.
> 
> Obviously top pay is as follows STL, ETL and then the paygrades listed.


Long term goal once advancing to om /gl at the D.C. Is to transfer over to the store and trying to see what the pay equivalent would be or what the next position up from that would be . The D.C. Is ok but I'm trying to move to a specific area and the nearest D.C. To that is still about two hours away


----------



## Zde1991

is there a place for me to see which pay grade im currently in? aside from using the list that is provided here?


----------



## glo

I think it's on mypayandbenefits


----------



## HRZone

Zeades said:


> is there a place for me to see which pay grade im currently in? aside from using the list that is provided here?



No? Actual pay is confidential, paygrade is niot. What's your position?


----------



## RistrettoShots

Anyone have info on the new tl pay. I want to find out if I'm getting a raise.


----------



## Yetive

16.75 is lowest for SrTL IIRC.  If you are already over that, then no.


----------



## HRZone

Krissfak said:


> Anyone have info on the new tl pay. I want to find out if I'm getting a raise.



What's your current pay rate


----------



## TargetLounger

Yetive said:


> 16.75 is lowest for SrTL IIRC.  If you are already over that, then no.



Sadness


----------



## RistrettoShots

Such bs. I'm making 17. Shit like this makes me want to leave the company. I've gotten what I've gotten for raises because of how hard I work and none of that even matters now. The amount of shit I have to deal with is ridiculous. Working 6 hours by myself in a high volume store, no support from other leaders, gstls throwing a fit when I ask cart attendant for help with a spill, my emails ignored by my etl, no PMT, tms calling me CRYING cause they are so stressed out. My stl has constantly praised me but nothing changes. My new HR seems to understand so waiting to see how he fixes things. This really has not been worth 17/hr. Can anyone tell me how this pay change is going to affect my raise in april? I know theres a higher cap but are there higher bumps now?


----------



## Yetive

I don't think anyone knows that yet.  I sure hope so.


----------



## SFSFun

Krissfak said:


> This really has not been worth 17/hr. Can anyone tell me how this pay change is going to affect my raise in april? I know theres a higher cap but are there higher bumps now?


I can't see them increasing the raise amount, but as long as they keep it as a percentage and you get the highest score, your raise amount will keep increasing as your pay increases.

The base pay raises will eventually catch up and you'll be making the same as a newly hired TL, but you'd be making $19-20 per hour by then, which is pretty high for hourly management in retail.


----------



## Starbucksgirl

I am totally pissed off. I have been working at Target for 4 years. The past year I have been working at Starbucks. 8 months ago they gave me a new name tag, that under my name says trainer. (Wow!) I am older than my other team members in Starbucks and have been there the longest. I train, do the ordering, do ALL the deep cleaning, so pretty much I run Starbucks. When other team members are messing up, I hear about it and pretty much have to deal with it. Yesterday while talking with the newest barista on the team, I find out that he makes 11.50 per hour. Guess what? So am I! Been there 4 years and make the same as someone who has been there 4 months..what do I do?


----------



## Anelmi

Cry.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

@Starbucksgirl, make sure you remind them on what you do at review time.


----------



## RistrettoShots

Starbucksgirl said:


> I am totally pissed off. I have been working at Target for 4 years. The past year I have been working at Starbucks. 8 months ago they gave me a new name tag, that under my name says trainer. (Wow!) I am older than my other team members in Starbucks and have been there the longest. I train, do the ordering, do ALL the deep cleaning, so pretty much I run Starbucks. When other team members are messing up, I hear about it and pretty much have to deal with it. Yesterday while talking with the newest barista on the team, I find out that he makes 11.50 per hour. Guess what? So am I! Been there 4 years and make the same as someone who has been there 4 months..what do I do?


First off, Age has NOTHING to do with your pay. I was promoted to TL very young, I've worked my ass off, completely turned around my departments routines & now have double digit green comps & metrics all around. I've been told I go above & beyond & sometimes far enough that I take care of what most would consider ETL responsibilites. Half of my team members are older than me. 99% Of tl/Etls in the store are older than me. Should they get paid more because of that?? NO. 

With that aside, I think you need to realize you are in a tm position and work for a large corporation. There are core roles set for each position, any tm who goes above and beyond with performing these roles will see a higher raise come yearly reviews in April. So yes, deff make sure to mention these at review time. 

If you truly are going above and beyond you will be compensated for this st review time but if base pay goes up again, you will most likely be right back to the same pay as those new tms. That is just how corporations like this work.

If you truly feel like your team is not holding their own you need to have a conversation with your tl about accountability. It isnt fair for one tm to pick up all the slack. Perhaps you should start thinking about taking on a new role. Are you in the pipeline? This would ve a good opportunity for you to step up and come up with a solution. What areas are you crosstrained in? Have you approached any leaders on your development? Try to find out what areas you can train in for better compensation. When I was a sbux tm I was able to get FSA pay because I was crosstrained in both sbux and foodave. Now that role is gone so should be equivalent to FA pay. I'm sure it is a pay raise of some sort. Look into it. Workbench is full of resources if a leader cant/won't help


----------



## redeye58

I don't think Starbucksgirl is implying that her age has anything to do with it; just that she's been there 4 years & is now making as much as someone who's been there 4 months.
I agree that she should point out everything she does if the TL doesn't include it in review, tho.


----------



## Starbucksgirl

Thank you both for your input. I never once thought anything about my age.. just the time I have been there. I will consider both of your ideas and thanks for the support. I did talk to a etl and next step is talking with human resources and manager.


----------



## REDcardJJ

I still think that more money is better for every TM, regardless of tenure. I think it's important to lift up everyone.


----------



## signingminion

REDcardJJ said:


> I still think that more money is better for every TM, regardless of tenure. I think it's important to lift up everyone.


 It's the tenured team members that aren't getting any more money that's a problem.  I've earned .17 from base pay goin up over 8 years.  The other 3.83 I reserved through promotions and merit raises. Nobody lifted me up...


----------



## REDcardJJ

signingminion said:


> It's the tenured team members that aren't getting any more money that's a problem.  I've earned .17 from base pay goin up over 8 years.  The other 3.83 I reserved through promotions and merit raises. Nobody lifted me up...



You make more now than you did then. It's not new people are coming in making MORE than you.


----------



## signingminion

REDcardJJ said:


> You make more now than you did then. It's not new people are coming in making MORE than you.


Style,  electronics and beauty are the paygrade above mine.  I will make base,  they will make over base. So yes most new team members we hire will make more than me... and I fucking earned that pay,  it wasn't handed to me as a PR stunt to drive consumer loyalty to create investor gains.


----------



## REDcardJJ

signingminion said:


> Style, electronics and beauty are the paygrade above mine. I will make base, they will make over base. So yes most new team members we hire will make more than me... and I fucking earned that pay, it wasn't handed to me as a PR stunt to drive consumer loyalty to create investor gains.



It's apples and oranges. A new TM in YOUR job would not be making more than you. If you want to have a discussion about how unfair the new paygrades are (they are unfair), that's a different conversation. 

A higher base pay is better for everyone. You are very likely making more now than you were this time last year, or you will be after the next wage increase.


----------



## signingminion

REDcardJJ said:


> It's apples and oranges. A new TM in YOUR job would not be making more than you. If you want to have a discussion about how unfair the new paygrades are (they are unfair), that's a different conversation.
> 
> A higher base pay is better for everyone. You are very likely making more now than you were this time last year, or you will be after the next wage increase.


 my job technically doesn't exist,  it was dismantled and should be done by each department. Style should hang their own car, etc.  So they do get more,  for doing the same job.  Its just no longer only signing.


----------



## medusasdaughter

I don't know if this is the correct thread, but GSAs are getting totally fucked! For GSAs to make the same pay as "special needs" cashiers is totally beyond my understanding. Target has lost it's F'n Mind!! Maybe, our store has too many "special needs" but this "needs" to be addressed.


----------



## redeye58

Define "special needs" cashiers?
GSAs have always been GSTLs on the cheap & now the pay bump is going away so there's little incentive unless it's to try & convince leadership you're up to the challenge of a TL position.


----------



## EndymeChaser

signingminion said:


> Style,  electronics and beauty are the paygrade above mine.  I will make base,  they will make over base. So yes most new team members we hire will make more than me... and I fucking earned that pay,  it wasn't handed to me as a PR stunt to drive consumer loyalty to create investor gains.



Sing it baby!! This has always been my stance and it’s 100% spot on. I can’t believe people defend this bullshit. At one point I made $3.53 above base pay. Through raises I EARNED. Now I have to sit back and watch most of my coworkers do cartwheels through the aisles when they get handed a free dollar raise every year they did not earn (and most don’t deserve). And I don’t see one extra cent. Why? Because I busted my ass for my raises instead of just waiting around for these freebies. Hell, I’d be happy if they gave me $.50 for every dollar they handed out for the new base pay BS. 
Nope. Not one red cent. The harder you work, the more you suffer. That’s the Target life.

“It’s not like you make less than before.” “These raises are good for the company.” “Just be happy for your coworkers.” - Quotes from people with their heads up their ass who would be just as livid about these raises if they were in my shoes.


----------



## Motorhead

EndymeChaser said:


> Sing it baby!! This has always been my stance and it’s 100% spot on. I can’t believe people defend this bullshit. At one point I made $3.53 above base pay. Through raises I EARNED. Now I have to sit back and watch most of my coworkers do cartwheels through the aisles when they get handed a free dollar raise every year they did not earn (and most don’t deserve). And I don’t see one extra cent. Why? Because I busted my ass for my raises instead of just waiting around for these freebies. Hell, I’d be happy if they gave me $.50 for every dollar they handed out for the new base pay BS.
> Nope. Not one red cent. The harder you work, the more you suffer. That’s the Target life.
> *
> “It’s not like you make less than before.” “These raises are good for the company.” “Just be happy for your coworkers.” - Quotes from people with their heads up their ass who would be just as livid about these raises if they were in my shoes.*



It's gonna be worse next year when the whole store goes end to end(modernized). All team members  will be considered "experts" and they will most likely get rid of pg 35. Every team member will be base pg 30, no more 50 cents extra for being specialty.


----------



## TheLurkerBelow

So what paygrade are Liquor Store TM's?


----------



## IWishIKnew

H35, according the chart at my store for new hires to the liquor store.


----------



## Motorhead

TheLurkerBelow said:


> So what paygrade are Liquor Store TM's?



H35 positions for this year: beauty, apparel, consumables, electronics, liquor, starbucks, TPS, cake decorator.

Downgraded to base pay H30: GSA, receiving, signing and presentation tm.

Like I said before, for 2019 they will probably get rid of H35.


----------



## GSAguy

Is there a new pay grade list out there somewhere since the most recent raise this summer? I’ve looked around for it and can’t find it.


----------



## Yetive

Yes.  Your HR,should have it.


----------



## REDcardJJ

Paygrade 30

Cart Attendant TM
Guest Service Desk TM
Cashier
Sales Floor TM - Hardlines
Price Accuracy TM
Signing TM
Presentation TM
TargetExpress Team Member
Human Resources TM
TargetExpress O/N Logistics TM
Guest Service Attendant TM
Logistics TM Backroom
Logistics TM Flow
Just In Time Fulfillment TM
Fulfillment TM

Paygrade 35

Food Service TM
Target Protection Specialist
Starbucks TM
Food TM
Deli Production TM
Liquor Store TM
Food Assistant
Pizza Hut TM
Baker
Cake Decorator
A&A TM
Beauty TM
Electronics TM

Paygrade 40

APS
Visual Merchandiser
Food Service TL
Food TL
Pizza Hut TL
Guest Service TL
Human Resources TL (not Sr)
Log TL Offsite Key Carrier
Logistics TL Backroom
Logistics TL Flow
Logistics TL Key Carrier
Presentation TL
Price Accuracy TL
Pricing & Presentation TL
Replenishment TL
Sales Floor TL

Paygrade 45

Senior TL?
APTL?
Express TL?
PMT?
Senior HRTL?


----------



## Bullseye01

From everyone's experience, when you have your yearly review, what is the norm when it comes to raises? Do you just get a pat on the back or is it 25 cents or so?


----------



## Black Sheep 214

Bullseye01 said:


> From everyone's experience, when you have your yearly review, what is the norm when it comes to raises? Do you just get a pat on the back or is it 25 cents or so?



More like a kick in the butt and 20 cents, but ASANTS.😂


----------



## Llamanatee

I usually get 70+ cents.

At least the last few years.

Before the new review scores I always got outstanding, except for my first review after being seasonal 11 years ago.


----------



## qmosqueen

Bullseye01 said:


> From everyone's experience, when you have your yearly review, what is the norm when it comes to raises? Do you just get a pat on the back or is it 25 cents or so?


7 cent raise.  After 6 years I’m making what everyone walking in the door today is making.


----------



## Bullseye01

A swift kick in the butt sounds awesome...LOL.


----------



## Black Sheep 214

Bullseye01 said:


> A swift kick in the butt sounds awesome...LOL.


I didn’t enjoy it much...😂😂😂


----------



## REDcardJJ

Bullseye01 said:


> From everyone's experience, when you have your yearly review, what is the norm when it comes to raises? Do you just get a pat on the back or is it 25 cents or so?



You can get anywhere from a 0 to 5% raise depending on the score you get on your review.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

REDcardJJ said:


> You can get anywhere from a 0 to 5% raise depending on the score you get on your review.


**0-6%


----------



## Bullseye01

That doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Ringwraith917

.70 for me too. If the trend keeps up ill be above 15 when we all get bumped up, so will still be ahead of the game


----------



## Llamanatee

Ringwraith917 said:


> .70 for me too. If the trend keeps up ill be above 15 when we all get bumped up, so will still be ahead of the game


I made it to 15 this year, so I should be at about 17 if the trend continues when everyone else gets bumped up to 15.

I started at 6.25.


----------



## ntauctions

How much over base is pg35?


----------



## ntauctions

ntauctions said:


> How much over base is pg35?



Assuming it's 50 cents. Our base is $12.75 so pg35 would be $13.25. Once they bump the starting pay to $13 will that create two levels of pg35? One for $12.75 team members who got bumped to $13 and one for current pg35 TMs who I presume will not see a pay increase?


----------



## bullseyebaby

ntauctions said:


> Assuming it's 50 cents. Our base is $12.75 so pg35 would be $13.25. Once they bump the starting pay to $13 will that create two levels of pg35? One for $12.75 team members who got bumped to $13 and one for current pg35 TMs who I presume will not see a pay increase?


There are only two pay grades going forward, PG35 and PG45. Specialty areas will no longer receive their 50 cent incentive. $13 an hour goes into effect after our reviews, so if you were making less than that, you will be bumped to 13. If you were making more than that already, you won’t be impacted by it at all.


----------



## Leche

Hello, 

I looked through a few threads and didn’t see a definite answer.

It has been announced that we’re (TL) going to PG 45. When handed my annual raise (3%), I asked about the upgrade to PG45 and what we’d be shifted to once it rolls out (what’s our new minimum). 

My ETL HR said it’s “in title only, and would not come with a bump up to the current base of $17.75.” 

Anyone heard otherwise or another ASANTS? 

Thank you.


----------



## RistrettoShots

Leche said:


> Hello,
> 
> I looked through a few threads and didn’t see a definite answer.
> 
> It has been announced that we’re (TL) going to PG 45. When handed my annual raise (3%), I asked about the upgrade to PG45 and what we’d be shifted to once it rolls out (what’s our new minimum).
> 
> My ETL HR said it’s “in title only, and would not come with a bump up to the current base of $17.75.”
> 
> Anyone heard otherwise or another ASANTS?
> 
> Thank you.


Been trying to find info on this as well but even my STL doesn't know anything yet (She's not the type to hold anything back from us)... I'm also trying to find out if my Sbux team will be bumped up once Target is bumping up base pay in July...because they already make over what they are bumping pay to. But sbux has always been a role that made more $$$


----------



## ntauctions

Krissfak said:


> Been trying to find info on this as well but even my STL doesn't know anything yet (She's not the type to hold anything back from us)... I'm also trying to find out if my Sbux team will be bumped up once Target is bumping up base pay in July...because they already make over what they are bumping pay to. But sbux has always been a role that made more $$$



From what I was told there will only be one Paygrade for team members regardless of position. The cashier makes the sale as beauty makes the same as Starbucks. If you're at or over $13 now you won't be getting a bump.


----------



## Leche

ntauctions said:


> From what I was told there will only be one Paygrade for team members regardless of position. The cashier makes the sale as beauty makes the same as Starbucks. If you're at or over $13 now you won't be getting a bump.




That part I’ve had confirmed. All TLs here had impression of new base of $17.75 with PG45 now we’re getting a vague no.


----------



## RistrettoShots

Leche said:


> Hello,
> 
> I looked through a few threads and didn’t see a definite answer.
> 
> It has been announced that we’re (TL) going to PG 45. When handed my annual raise (3%), I asked about the upgrade to PG45 and what we’d be shifted to once it rolls out (what’s our new minimum).
> 
> My ETL HR said it’s “in title only, and would not come with a bump up to the current base of $17.75.”
> 
> Anyone heard otherwise or another ASANTS?
> 
> Thank you.


Been trying to find info on this as well but even my STL doesn't know anything yet (She's not the type to hold anything back from us)... I'm also trying to find out if my Sbux team will be bumped up once Target is bumping up base pay in July...because they already make over what they are bumping pay to. But sbux has always been a role that made more


ntauctions said:


> From what I was told there will only be one Paygrade for team members regardless of position. The cashier makes the sale as beauty makes the same as Starbucks. If you're at or over $13 now you won't be getting a bump.


Oh hell. There is going to be ALOT ot backlash and stores will see high loss of sbux tms due to that. They already aren't allowed tips or free food/free drinks. Tms don't get tuition reimbursement or stock in the company so WHY would they stay at Target when they can get ALL that plus more at a stand alone bux. God I'm happy af that I have a good team and great leaders who help them feel included in the store. Because if this was my old store, they would be dropping like flies once they realized the cashiers who stand around all day are making the same as them.


----------



## RistrettoShots

Corporate tell me this. WHY are my tms expected to leave their workcenter to go up for backup or push carts etc but my guest service tm isn't allowed to learn the register at sbux ? If I was a high volume store, I'd be raising hell over this.


----------



## Anelmi

I'd be surprised if Starbucks was lumped into PG35 like everyone else. Before the extra pay bump for beauty/electronics/softlines, they already made 50 cents more, I think, to accommodate the fact that they don't get the perks that the corporate Starbucks employees get.

Also Starbucks don't backup cashier. From what I've seen, they stay solely in their own workcenter because they are so specialized. It could be an ASANTs thing though...?


----------



## REDcardJJ

Krissfak said:


> Been trying to find info on this as well but even my STL doesn't know anything yet (She's not the type to hold anything back from us)... I'm also trying to find out if my Sbux team will be bumped up once Target is bumping up base pay in July...because they already make over what they are bumping pay to. But sbux has always been a role that made more



as far as i've been made aware, there isn't a differential for Starbucks anymore; it's just PG35 across the board. $13 minimum for everyone



Krissfak said:


> but my guest service tm isn't allowed to learn the register at sbux ?



why not? service and engagement actually owns the guest experience at starbucks (no wait, friendly guest interactions, etc) so having more front end people who know how to ring is definitely a good way to get started with that. definitely bring that up to the TL/ETL who won't let you train the person on register. the actual operations (making drinks, food, etc) is still general merch/food, though.



Anelmi said:


> Also Starbucks don't backup cashier. From what I've seen, they stay solely in their own workcenter because they are so specialized. It could be an ASANTs thing though...?



there's no reason that starbucks can't backup cashier if they've got the coverage and it's not very busy. but that's very rarely, if ever.


----------



## RistrettoShots

REDcardJJ said:


> as far as i've been made aware, there isn't a differential for Starbucks anymore; it's just PG35 across the board. $13 minimum for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> why not? service and engagement actually owns the guest experience at starbucks (no wait, friendly guest interactions, etc) so having more front end people who know how to ring is definitely a good way to get started with that. definitely bring that up to the TL/ETL who won't let you train the person on register. the actual operations (making drinks, food, etc) is still general merch/food, though.
> 
> -----my STL told her no. Didn't give a reason. I told her its prob because she's too much of an asset to guest service.
> 
> 
> 
> there's no reason that starbucks can't backup cashier if they've got the coverage and it's not very busy. but that's very rarely, if ever.



---ASANTS. My team has always been crosstrained. Anyone I hire is crosstrained for cashier immediately and I have tms go up atleast a few times a week. They help out at self checkout too  I've had tms in the past crosstrained as guests service, gsa, cash office, & food. It allows my team to grab more hours, lets us cover peak times extremely well & decreases the need for seasonal hiring. Win/win.


----------



## REDcardJJ

Krissfak said:


> ---ASANTS. My team has always been crosstrained. Anyone I hire is crosstrained for cashier immediately and I have tms go up atleast a few times a week. They help out at self checkout too  I've had tms in the past crosstrained as guests service, gsa, cash office, & food. It allows my team to grab more hours, lets us cover peak times extremely well & decreases the need for seasonal hiring. Win/win.



i think you're misunderstanding what i'm saying. i did literally say "there's no reason that starbucks can't backup cashier"


----------



## Llamanatee

Anelmi said:


> I'd be surprised if Starbucks was lumped into PG35 like everyone else. Before the extra pay bump for beauty/electronics/softlines, they already made 50 cents more, I think, to accommodate the fact that they don't get the perks that the corporate Starbucks employees get.
> 
> Also Starbucks don't backup cashier. From what I've seen, they stay solely in their own workcenter because they are so specialized. It could be an ASANTs thing though...?


Electronics had been extra pay long before we even had a beauty department team members or softlines got an extra pay.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

REDcardJJ said:


> as far as i've been made aware, there isn't a differential for Starbucks anymore; it's just PG35 across the board. $13 minimum for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> why not? service and engagement actually owns the guest experience at starbucks (no wait, friendly guest interactions, etc) so having more front end people who know how to ring is definitely a good way to get started with that. definitely bring that up to the TL/ETL who won't let you train the person on register. the actual operations (making drinks, food, etc) is still general merch/food, though.
> 
> 
> 
> there's no reason that starbucks can't backup cashier if they've got the coverage and it's not very busy. but that's very rarely, if ever.


Yeah, I learned Starbucks POS and once you get the hang of what’s in what category it’s not difficult at all. 

At my store some (not all) of the sbux TMs are also cashiers and will get cashier shifts but I’ve never seen someone scheduled as Starbucks leave and go backup. It’s always too busy there.


----------



## RistrettoShots

REDcardJJ said:


> i think you're misunderstanding what i'm saying. i did literally say "there's no reason that starbucks can't backup cashier"


Quoted the wrong person oops


----------



## Anelmi

I'm not saying Starbucks can't be crosstrained. They most definitely are able to cashier and do pick up shifts if they need extra hours. However, like @Amanda Cantwell said, I've never seen a Starbucks TM leave Starbucks to go cashier when backup is requested.

That was my real point.


----------



## Asuras

Anelmi said:


> I'm not saying Starbucks can't be crosstrained. They most definitely are able to cashier and do pick up shifts if they need extra hours. However, like @Amanda Cantwell said, I've never seen a Starbucks TM leave Starbucks to go cashier when backup is requested.
> 
> That was my real point.


Have you ever seen a Starbucks with enough coverage for a Starbucks TM to leave to back-up?


----------



## redandkhaki

Anelmi said:


> I'm not saying Starbucks can't be crosstrained. They most definitely are able to cashier and do pick up shifts if they need extra hours. However, like @Amanda Cantwell said, I've never seen a Starbucks TM leave Starbucks to go cashier when backup is requested.
> 
> That was my real point.


My store backups the lanes all the time. 
Need get frozen truck? Nope, to the lanes you go because we only have one cashier at 5pm.


----------



## Anelmi

Yes but does Starbucks back up the lanes? No.


----------



## Asuras

Anelmi said:


> Yes but does Starbucks back up the lanes? No.


You also have to ask, how many people are cross-trained to back-up at lanes (trick question, everyone is trained to) vs how many people are crosses trained to back-up Starbucks (very limited). Its a store by store basis, stores in my area. No one in the store is crossed-trained to help Starbucks. Either due to lack of hours to train people or lack of people willing to go near Starbucks. Because its so foreign to people. Again, its different for each store. Makes more sense to pull from the sales floor than Starbucks. Usually they need the coverage most of the time (rare that Starbucks has full coverage).


----------



## RistrettoShots

Anelmi said:


> I'm not saying Starbucks can't be crosstrained. They most definitely are able to cashier and do pick up shifts if they need extra hours. However, like @Amanda Cantwell said, I've never seen a Starbucks TM leave Starbucks to go cashier when backup is requested.
> 
> That was my real point.


Well that's sad. My team do


Anelmi said:


> Yes but does Starbucks back up the lanes? No.


 
Mine do 🤷‍♀️
On their own....
A few times a week atleast....
Without. Even. Being. Asked 😉

Being in a flex store, we almost never have cashiers


----------



## RistrettoShots

Also Asuras is right. I'm in a very slow store currently so it is easy for my team to go out and support. Some mornings it is so slow that I will open Sbux and go help push the truck in Pfresh, support self checkout so we can open a register, and help fold in softlines. Other high volume stores typically don't have the hours to have sbux tms support front end and for most stores starbucks gets 0 support. It is also VERY common for stores to deny sbux their true allotted hours.


----------



## redeye58

Krissfak said:


> It is also VERY common for stores to deny sbux their true allotted hours.


Preach.


----------



## Bullseyerc

Anelmi said:


> Yes but does Starbucks back up the lanes? No.


My starbucks does when I ask them. I also send guests to them and food ave.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

2019 paygrades
Thanks
@gsa4lyfe


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Still bothers me it's not just PG 1 and PG 2 lol


----------



## Yetive

It used to be:  
Level 1 = TM
Level 2 = Specialist
Level 3 = TL

And Specialists were called Level 2s, abd TLs were called Level 3s as often as not, at least at my store.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Yetive said:


> It used to be:
> Level 1 = TM
> Level 2 = Specialist
> Level 3 = TL
> 
> And Specialists were called Level 2s, abd TLs were called Level 3s as often as not, at least at my store.


no I meant how it's PG 35 and PG 45. just make it 1 and 2


----------



## NKG

Is tps pg 35?


----------



## busyzoningtoys

NKG said:


> Is tps pg 35?


TSS is PG35. Lol if TPS becomes TSS, does APS become ASS? 😂 anyways, APS/ASS would be PG45


----------



## Tainted Kool aid

busyzoningtoys said:


> TSS is PG35. Lol if TPS becomes TSS, does APS become ASS? 😂 anyways, APS/ASS would be PG45


I need an ASS to the service desk we have a Karen going super Saiyan


----------



## RistrettoShots

Lol from what I'm told PMT is now PMS 😂


----------



## NKG

Krissfak said:


> Lol from what I'm told PMT is now PMS 😂



Most pmt get PMS-y when you ask to fix shit


----------



## TargetLounger

Leche said:


> Hello,
> 
> I looked through a few threads and didn’t see a definite answer.
> 
> It has been announced that we’re (TL) going to PG 45. When handed my annual raise (3%), I asked about the upgrade to PG45 and what we’d be shifted to once it rolls out (what’s our new minimum).
> 
> My ETL HR said it’s “in title only, and would not come with a bump up to the current base of $17.75.”
> 
> Anyone heard otherwise or another ASANTS?
> 
> Thank you.



I don't honestly think anyone knows yet. We think there will be a bump for the Leads but nothing specific yet. Gotta wait till that minimum bump!


----------



## rd123

Today I was looking through the Compensation tab in the workday website. I saw something as Plan type “Merit”, Compenation Plan “ store hourly 30/35 Merit Plan and it has an end date around end of May 2019. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

rd123 said:


> Today I was looking through the Compensation tab in the workday website. I saw something as Plan type “Merit”, Compenation Plan “ store hourly 30/35 Merit Plan and it has an end date around end of May 2019. Does anyone know what it is?


We’re going up to $13 in June 2019 so that’s probably it


----------



## Anelmi

rd123 said:


> Today I was looking through the Compensation tab in the workday website. I saw something as Plan type “Merit”, Compenation Plan “ store hourly 30/35 Merit Plan and it has an end date around end of May 2019. Does anyone know what it is?



I was poking around today and noticed the same thing. The plan type changed from "hourly" to "30/35 merit". Wouldn't it still be an hourly plan even if going up to $13? Why use the word "merit?" That implies something more.


----------



## rd123

Tainted Kool aid said:


> probably just another way to screw us or save money tax wise


[/QUOTE]
Is it ok to ask HR about this?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

rd123 said:


> Is it ok to ask HR about this?


They probably won’t know. Don’t read too much into it, it’s probably just workday being weird.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Tainted Kool aid said:


> If it's something you found on workday that you have access to I don't see why not. Don't be surprised if they play dumb and say idk or we will have to wait and see


They’re not gonna play dumb. They most likely don’t know since those workday changes are made well above their head and tbh probably don’t mean anything. We’re about to get our merit reviews, that’s probably it.


----------



## RistrettoShots

Amanda Cantwell said:


> They’re not gonna play dumb. They most likely don’t know since those workday changes are made well above their head and tbh probably don’t mean anything. We’re about to get our merit reviews, that’s probably it.


Most of us got our reviews already? I'm confused.


----------



## Anelmi

TMs haven't.


----------



## SFSunicorn

I have the same info on workday (TM). It was also there for basically the same time last year when we had reviews. A different entry was made for September when we all went to $12. Workday lists a “0” in the amount even though both were increases in hourly wage. This year’s effective date is 4/16/2019 so I assume it’s for reviews that should happen this week or next. 

A whole 2 months of making a slightly different amount than other team members. (oh joy)


----------



## TargetLounger

rd123 said:


> Today I was looking through the Compensation tab in the workday website. I saw something as Plan type “Merit”, Compenation Plan “ store hourly 30/35 Merit Plan and it has an end date around end of May 2019. Does anyone know what it is?



It's just your review.


----------



## ragekage07

Any info on the new pay grades?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

From another thread. Not every store is the same.
On workbench, then click partner teams > HR > pay guidelines > pay charts > from there it’s a PDF explaining how the document works and link to all of the pay charts > click your group number > click your district number > click on your store.

Must be keyed as HR or an ETL or higher to access.


----------



## kirkthejerk

I noticed a strange piece of paper regarding the new pay grade near our HR bulletin board, if I recall it specifically tells higher ups not to bring anything up regarding the pay grade shift unless someone inquires about it. i will upload pics of it when I can. basically it asked all sorts of questions like "why am I not being paid more for doing more " etc and how to respond to it.


----------



## Targettm101010

Hardlinesmaster said:


> From another thread. Not every store is the same.
> On workbench, then click partner teams > HR > pay guidelines > pay charts > from there it’s a PDF explaining how the document works and link to all of the pay charts > click your group number > click your district number > click on your store.
> 
> Must be keyed as HR or an ETL or higher to access.View attachment 8062



What positions qualify as PG35 & PG45?


----------



## Selfish

All TMs are PG35. VM, PML, and TL are PG45. ETL is Level 5. SD is Level 7.


----------



## Xanatos

PeeFRESH said:


> has anyone discussed if the pay grade goes up to 15 for regular TMs in states like washington cali or ny? cali i heard would be implemented by summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target raises its minimum wage to $13 an hour, with goal of reaching $15 by end of 2020
> 
> 
> Target says it is increasing its minimum hourly wage by a dollar to $13 in June for all current and new employees as part of its goal to hit $15 an hour by the end of 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


Why wouldn’t it?


----------



## L4D

So if all PG35 will be making at least $15, what will the base pay for PG45 be?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

L4D said:


> So if all PG35 will be making at least $15, what will the base pay for PG45 be?


Depending on metro area, 22.00


----------



## Yetive

19.00


----------



## theveeem

Yetive said:


> 19.00


Holy moly, really?!?!! I’m a little over the moon with happiness at the current moment


----------



## JohnSith373

theveeem said:


> Holy moly, really?!?!! I’m a little over the moon with happiness at the current moment


My store said it won't apply for TLs until the review for next year. We'll find out on the paycheck in a few weeks.


----------



## rog the dog

JohnSith373 said:


> My store said it won't apply for TLs until the review for next year. We'll find out on the paycheck in a few weeks.



That doesn't make any sense either but who knows. Every store has said something different at this point.


----------



## JohnSith373

rog the dog said:


> That doesn't make any sense either but who knows. Every store has said something different at this point.


And now HR today clarified $19 will apply on July 5th. Seems they're getting new information every day.


----------



## NewKidGSTL

Tls will always make at least $4 from the starting wage. So if your stores starting wage is $17, the TL starting will be $21and experience will make it go up.


----------



## PogDog

I was just looking at Targetpayandbenefits.com... my rate is still currently the same as before (as a TL), it has not increased yet. Don't know if that's because I haven't officially been paid since the July 5 shift or if that means it's not going to change.

Everyone is on pins and needles wanting to know what will happen. All I know is, that $200 "bonus" that they're going to give us, better not be taxed like a bonus. I was making nearly that per paycheck with the $2 differential... COVID isn't going away anytime soon and it sure doesn't seem to be slowing down either.


----------



## SigningLady

PogDog said:


> I was just looking at Targetpayandbenefits.com... my rate is still currently the same as before (as a TL), it has not increased yet. Don't know if that's because I haven't officially been paid since the July 5 shift or if that means it's not going to change.
> 
> Everyone is on pins and needles wanting to know what will happen. All I know is, that $200 "bonus" that they're going to give us, better not be taxed like a bonus. I was making nearly that per paycheck with the $2 differential... COVID isn't going away anytime soon and it sure doesn't seem to be slowing down either.



The benefits website may update slower. Check in WorkDay to see what your current pay rate is, I had a notification for it when I opened the app. Mine is updated to the new pay rate (I am only a TM).


----------



## Patty

Hello someone told me that we get 2hr bonus if we get vaccine.  Would that ( if its true) have a code on pay stub?  I don't want to ask about it bc it will make me see. Greedy.   Thanks a lot!


----------



## Asuras

Emergency Pay or something like that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Patty said:


> Hello someone told me that we get 2hr bonus if we get vaccine.  Would that ( if its true) have a code on pay stub?  I don't want to ask about it bc it will make me see. Greedy.   Thanks a lot!


4 hours pay. Show your card.


----------



## Yetive

2 hours pay for each shot.  You are not greedy. It is a benefit that you are entitled to like everyone else.  As HLM says, show your vaccine card to someone in HR.


----------



## Patty

Thanks  so much HLM and Yet I've.  This BR has helped me so many times in so many ways and I am  very very thankful. HLM, you are a really unique person, and I always think of how you might handle different situations. Yet ie, thanks for being so reassuring and kind.  Happy Men Day weekend.


----------



## qmosqueen

Patty said:


> Men Day weekend


Wow I’m all in.


----------

